# Ponified Fish



## Indigo Betta

Thought this might be fun, so...

Do you have any fish you would like me to ponify? :-D

Cutie marks are based on the fish's personality, color and or name for example I gave Morgan a skull and crossbones because he's named after a pirate and Igneel fire because he's named after a Dragon and he's fire colored with a fiery personality ;-)

With that in mind I'll need some details about your fish,

Name:
Eye Color:
Personality traits: E.G Grumpy, Quiet

One request at a time please.

Here are some examples


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Sounds fun! 

Name: Odysseus
Eye Color: Really light-colored, maybe blue? It's difficult for me to tell, curse you color-blindness! Ringed in black. 
Personality traits: Curious, friendly, a bit skittish, always hungry, playful, likes to act tough, but then turns tail and swims away... a goofball. XD

Some pictures: 




How's that?


----------



## shannonpwns

Name: Leonard
Eye color: Light brown/reddish. Like Auburn
Personality traits: loving, sweet, kind, loves to stare into my eyes, brave, a bully at times.


----------



## shannonpwns

Sorry, I didn't see that there was already a request.


----------



## Indigo Betta

that's great I will start working on Odysseus and Leonard soon.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Alright, thanks so much! Definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## PonyJumper101

oh my gosh!!!! i love horses so this is the perfect thread for me


----------



## Indigo Betta

Odysseus has been ponified 

Cutie mark is a crown because he is a crowntail and because of his name 

Hope you like!!!!

Leonard is next

btw I've changed my mind about the one request at a time thing, request as many as you like


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

That is so awesome, I love it! Thank you so much.  You've got a real talent for turning fish into ponies.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Nice! 

Please do Breme and Kryce:


----------



## PonyJumper101

can you please do Fiji?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Are you open? Would you mind if you do Perry, please?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sure I'll draw all of them :-D Would you like to tell me their personality's and eye colors or would you like me to guess from the pictures? 
Also are there any particular cutie marks you want them to have?

*Cutie Marks:
Eye Color:
Personality Traits:
*


----------



## PonyJumper101

Cutie Marks: not sure what this means
Eye Color: yellow
Personality Traits: very active and mischievous


----------



## shannonpwns

PonyJumper101 said:


> Cutie Marks: *not sure what this means*
> Eye Color: yellow
> Personality Traits: very active and mischievous


Guess you don't watch my little pony haha. A cutie mark is a symbol on every ponys flank that symbolizes their personality/something they're good at.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

*Breme & Kryce

Cutie Marks: *You decide, I don't really know. 
* Eye Color: *Breme is brown, Kryce is blue.
* Personality Traits: *Breme is out-going, yet nippy and flaring when anyone annoys him. Kryce is curious, always looking forward to new things.


----------



## PonyJumper101

oh haha i never watched it before. just make something up for him!


----------



## Perry the platypus

Indigo Betta said:


> Sure I'll draw all of them :-D Would you like to tell me their personality's and eye colors or would you like me to guess from the pictures?
> Also are there any particular cutie marks you want them to have?
> 
> *Cutie Marks:
> Eye Color:
> Personality Traits:
> *


Sure. 
*Cutie Marks: She's good at swimming...Maybe a water drop?
Eye Color: Topaz blue!!!
Personality Traits: Um...She is Very energetic, really eager to explore new things in her tank, and she has the right amount of energy for everything. ;-)*


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've finished Leonard, hope you like.

Cutie Mark is a heart because from your description he sounds like a very loving fish


----------



## shannonpwns

Omg I love it!!! Do you draw these by hand? Thank you so much! <3

Can I put in another request for Jewel? :-D

Name: Jewel
Eye Color: half black, half iridescent
Personality: feisty, but sweet
Cutie mark: maybe to match her name, a jewel or gem.


----------



## ismintis

If you have a slot open could you do Krusa for me:










*Cutie Marks: *Sun or a Sunset, her middle name means morning sun so I thought it fit 
*Eye Color: *Turquoise Blue 
*Personality Traits: *Curious, sweet, energetic, loves to jump and bite everything


----------



## Seki

Oh my goodness, these are ADORABLE!! I've been stalking this thread for when you'd have an open spot, and now I see you're accepting all requests!! Can I ask you to do two of my fish? ^_^

Hiei








Cutie Mark: A dragon or a flame if you could!
Eye Color: Red!
Personality Traits: Fiery and aggressive! This little guy is all the attitude of a dragon packed into a little betta body. He flares at literally everything, sometimes seeming to know what I look over and flaring just for looking at him!

Kurama








Cutie Mark: Rose, please!
Eye color: Green if possible 
Personality traits: He's a bit of a tease... he'll taunt his tankmate and also the fish in the tank next to his (who happens to be Hiei) by flaring up and then nonchalantly swimming away as if nothing happened. He's rather showy and likes to flash his fins around a bit... he knows he's pretty!


----------



## Indigo Betta

shannonpwns said:


> Omg I love it!!! Do you draw these by hand? Thank you so much! <3
> 
> Can I put in another request for Jewel? :-D
> 
> Name: Jewel
> Eye Color: half black, half iridescent
> Personality: feisty, but sweet
> Cutie mark: maybe to match her name, a jewel or gem.



your very welcome:-D these are hand drawn then colored using photoshop
yes I think I can do Jewel:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

I think I can do all of those

here's a list

LebronTheBetta - Breme and Kryce
PonyJumper101- Fiji
Perry the platypus - Perry
shannonpwns - Jewel
ismintis - Krusa
Seki- Hiei and Kurama


----------



## Perry the platypus

OOH yay, I'm third.


----------



## LebronTheBetta

Yes! ^.^ Thanks again.

Oh, I was thinking of an icicle for Kryce's mark and for Breme... Well, you decide for that.


----------



## ismintis

Yay, thank you so much!! I love your artwork


----------



## Happyhobbit

Those are awesome! If you have the time, you can do Severus for me, but if not, that's ok.
Cutie marks: Maybe a wand for his namesake... or uh... I don't know, I'm not very creative... how about a mask, because he... hides... a lot..? Lol, I'm sorry I'm awful at this...
Name: Severus
Eye Color: brownish... I think.
Personality traits: grumpy, very moody, surprisingly mellow, hates the camera, often hides


----------



## Perry the platypus

SQEEE!!! I can't wait for mine!! :O


----------



## Perry the platypus

Shall I need to "bump" this thread? :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Breme and and Kryce.

Cutie mark on Breme is music symbols because his name reminds me of the musicians of Bremen story...

Hope you like 

Fiji is next!!!

Then.....

Perry the platypus - Perry
shannonpwns - Jewel
ismintis - Krusa
Seki- Hiei and Kurama
Happyhobbit - Severus


----------



## LebronTheBetta

They're so cool! 

Bremen? lol Another member here actually spelled my betta's name wrong with Bremen. xD I can't thank you enough, they look so amazing.


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow, so amazing! I can't draw if my life depended on it...I can't wait to see Jewel~!


----------



## Indigo Betta

LebronTheBetta said:


> They're so cool!
> 
> Bremen? lol Another member here actually spelled my betta's name wrong with Bremen. xD I can't thank you enough, they look so amazing.


your welcome glad you it



shannonpwns said:


> Wow, so amazing! I can't draw if my life depended on it...I can't wait to see Jewel~!


Thanks


----------



## Perry the platypus

:-D Yay!! Me is next!! (After Fiji) :lol:


----------



## Happyhobbit

Ooh, those look awesome. I just don't know have you do it, Indigo. My MLP ponies look more like ape donkey mutants then ponies.


----------



## Perry the platypus

:lol: I can't even draw...


----------



## Indigo Betta

PonyJumper101 said:


> can you please do Fiji?


Hi guys!!! Fiji is finished sorry it took me a while, It took me a while to get his mane to look right 
Hope you like 
Cutie mark because his dark colors made me think of the night sky, and his pony name is Luna Shadow to reflect that (also I was listening to Moonlight Shadow while I colored him ;-))

Perry's Next!


----------



## PonyJumper101

oh fiji is so cute  thank you so much! :thankyou:


----------



## Indigo Betta

PonyJumper101 said:


> oh fiji is so cute  thank you so much! :thankyou:


Your welcome!:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

Thank you SO much for doing Perry!!! I'm sure she'll like it too. What do you use to do these? Any by the way, I love the song Radioactive by Imagine Dragons. Sorry for being so...random!!


----------



## ismintis

I was wondering what you use to draw these too. Hehe, I've met the band Imagine Dragons and been to their concerts many times. I know all their songs by heart


----------



## Indigo Betta

I draw them using pencil than scan them then color them using Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Ahh, ismintis, I LOVE Imagine Dragons. You are so lucky. I want the talent to draw like you, indigo. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Perry the platypus said:


> Ahh, ismintis, I LOVE Imagine Dragons. You are so lucky. I want the talent to draw like you, indigo. ;-)


You don't need my talent your alreadly very talented your wolf drawing is awesome


----------



## Perry the platypus

Really? You think so? Thank you so much!!! *Hug*


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sorry for the delay, without further ado here's Perry the pony! ;-)

Cutie mark is a water drop as you requested and because she's good at swimming I've done her looking into a pond.









Hope you like :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta

You're so good! I draw ponies a little bit but they look like scribbles compared to yours.


----------



## bambijarvis

Perry looks amazing, I love the reflection you did.


----------



## shannonpwns

Another amazing betta pony!


----------



## ismintis

I love the reflection, you are amazing!! :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

Indigo Betta said:


> Sorry for the delay, without further ado here's Perry the pony! ;-)
> 
> Cutie mark is a water drop as you requested and because she's good at swimming I've done her looking into a pond.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


:shock2:
That is AWESOME!!! You are so...so...amazing!!! :O thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thank You for the compliments and your very welcome Perry I'm glad you like it:-D

so the list now is..
*shannonpwns - Jewel
ismintis - Krusa
Seki- Hiei and Kurama
Happyhobbit - Severus *


----------



## Perry the platypus

I'm still stalking this thread. ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Jewel is done!!!!

Hope you like her :-D She was quite hard to ponify, hope you like the result!


----------



## shannonpwns

She is gorgeous! :welldone: Wow! I LOVE her eyes!!! Thank you soooooo much!  :thankyou:


----------



## Indigo Betta

shannonpwns said:


> She is gorgeous! :welldone: Wow! I LOVE her eyes!!! Thank you soooooo much!  :thankyou:



Your very welcome I'm glad you like it:-D


----------



## rubinthebetta

Could you do Maggie for me? I love your art!







The pic isn't too good, so you can go to my album if you'd like. Thanks! -(^_^)-


----------



## Perry the platypus

Muahahaha!!!! I love it!!!!! >


----------



## Elsewhere

Could you do Pigg for me? 

Cutie Marks: Um... I don't know! XD
Eye Color: Burgundy 
Personality Traits: He is rather murderous, hates everyone, but dances every time I walk into the room. Considering how grumpy he can be, he's only flared five times in fifteen months.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Krusa is finished.

Sun for a cutie mark as requested and I've named her pony alter ego Honey Sunrise because she's kind of honey colored.

Elsewhere and Rubin I will add both your fish to my list.


----------



## Perry the platypus

I love this one!!! "Leap of Faith". :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit

Wow Indigo, she looks awesome!


----------



## justmel

Are you still taking requests? I'd love one just trying to think of the right betta to make a pony. I think I'll pick one of my son's this time. He loves MLP.


----------



## Indigo Betta

justmel said:


> Are you still taking requests? I'd love one just trying to think of the right betta to make a pony. I think I'll pick one of my son's this time. He loves MLP.



yes I am still taking requests so when you pick which betta you want me to ponify just post a photo of them on this thread


----------



## justmel

YEAH! My little boy is going to love his pony fish! He sleeps with Rainbow Dash every night.  Can you do 2 in one though? I just can't narrow it from these two.

Name: Patrick & Gema
Eye Color: Both are black
Personality traits: Patrick is a quite, shy little boy. He gets stressed easily, but beautiful & graceful when swimming around. He also has a Sponge Bob themed tank. Gema is a gem as her name implies. She's an angle, sweet as can be & when she was in the sorority the one everyone picked on. Gema's green actually shows more than the blue in person, but pics bring the blue out more.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Okay I'll add them to the list

Seki- Hiei and Kurama
Happyhobbit - Severus 
rubinthebetta- Maggie
Elsewhere - Pigg
justmel - Patrick & Gema


----------



## Perry the platypus

The photos are awesome, justmel!!! :O


----------



## justmel

Perry the platypus said:


> The photos are awesome, justmel!!! :O


Thank you, but I forgot to mention that first one (of Patrick) is not mine. I adopted him from MoonShadow and the is her picture. It shows him best though, the second shows his personality more.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hiei is finished!

Pony name is Dragon Ember for obvious reasons and I've given him a flame Cutie Mark as requested.

Hope you like. :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit

me next SQUEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Seki

Indigo Betta said:


> Hiei is finished!
> 
> Pony name is Dragon Ember for obvious reasons and I've given him a flame Cutie Mark as requested.
> 
> Hope you like. :-D


Ahhhhh, love him!! It's so so so perfect!! Thank youuuuuu~


----------



## Indigo Betta

Seki I've drawn Karuma, he's looking good, just needs coloring now. Could you give me a brief discription of his body and fin coloring please, as I'm not sure from the picture? Thanks!
In the meantime I'll get started on Happyhobbit's fish (;


----------



## Seki

Yeah, so prob! He's a salamander betta, so he's got pinkish-reddish fins (very bright) and a purplish body with a very thin white butterfly band around all of his fins, even his pectorals. Lemme see if I can get you a better picture of him... if he'll pose for me hahaha.


----------



## Seki

Okay, here are a couple more pictures. Sorry for the poor quality, he's a feisty dude... doesn't like to hold still hahaha.

























With flash... it spooked him haha but yeah, see how his body is purple? The tank lights don't show off his colors as well, so I used the flash to show you the purple of his body lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thanks I'll get to work on him, right away :-D


----------



## charislynne

can you do Q-Tip?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Karuma is done!!!!! :-D 

You said he's a tease so here he is sticking his tongue out at Hiei aka Dragon Ember, who must be somewhere out of the picture!!! ;-)

Rubinthebetta and Charislynne I will do both your fish, but could you take a minute to fill in these details? It will help me when drawing your fishies  

Eye Color:
Personality traits: E.G Grumpy, Quiet
Cutie Mark: (if you have any special requests)


----------



## rubinthebetta

Oops, sorry! I thought I filled it out, but apparently not. Here you go!
Cutie Marks: I don't know why I can't think of one...maybe you can chose one for me. 
Eye Color: golden
Personality Traits: calm, cool, curious, and friendly


----------



## Seki

Ahhhh he's so cute, thank you!! His name is actually spelled Kurama, but that's perfectly fine, no worries! ^_^ Loooove how you captured that personality, it's perfect!! He does taunt Hiei ALLLLLL the time, this is amazing! Thank you thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Seki said:


> Ahhhh he's so cute, thank you!! His name is actually spelled Kurama, but that's perfectly fine, no worries! ^_^ Loooove how you captured that personality, it's perfect!! He does taunt Hiei ALLLLLL the time, this is amazing! Thank you thank you!



oops silly me. no problem I'll just quickly fix the name for you. here you go
I'm glad you like it I'll delete the old one too.


----------



## Seki

It's so perfect, thank you so much!! ^_^ And thank you for changing the name spelling, I appreciate it!


----------



## charislynne

i forgot to do my stuff
eye color: purple
personality traits: relaxed


----------



## Fortissimo

Name: Azula
Eye Color: Gold
Personality traits: Hid under his bridge all day like a troll and only came out to eat food, say hi, and hang out at the top of the bridge.










Name: Fortissimo (Music term. Shortened it's Forte and in Italian it means loud)
Eye Color: Red
Personality traits: Flared at himself all the time. Energetic though and would always come up to the front of the tank to say hi when I came home from school.


----------



## justmel

Indigo Betta said:


> Okay I'll add them to the list
> 
> Seki- Hiei and Kurama
> Happyhobbit - Severus
> rubinthebetta- Maggie
> Elsewhere - Pigg
> justmel - Patrick & Gema


I didn't think to mention is, but when you do Patrick & Gema you can do both in one pic or separate. Whichever ends up being easier for you.


----------



## AnimalLov3

Oh my gosh I love this... Thank you for doing this! Are you still doing it? ^-^

If you are is it possible for you to do my Crowntail Betta?

His name is Earl...I know it's a boring name..

He's kinda, skittish, but likes to act bigger then he is before he runs and hides. And he likes to ACT tough and like he doesn't need protection, but when you sit next to him he likes to come and see if your there every now and again... *bad at explaining his personality*

His eye color seems to be like, a light blueish, but he's to skittish for me to see for sure D:

Here he is: (If you need anything else you can either PM me or ask me here.)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yes I'm still accepting new requests for pony bettas. but I think i need a clearer photo or a description of Earl's color . I really can't tell what color he is from this photo.


----------



## AnimalLov3

Indigo Betta said:


> Yes I'm still accepting new requests for pony bettas. but I think i need a clearer photo or a description of Earl's color . I really can't tell what color he is from this photo.


Sorry! He's incredibly skittish of the camera.

He's just a basic, darkish red. And he has a thin silver stripe on his side.


----------



## AnimalLov3

Indigo Betta said:


> Yes I'm still accepting new requests for pony bettas. but I think i need a clearer photo or a description of Earl's color . I really can't tell what color he is from this photo.


Although you can't see the silver stripe:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thanks I should be able to do him from that 

here's the list at the moment

Happyhobbit - Severus
rubinthebetta- Maggie
Elsewhere - Pigg
justmel - Patrick & Gema 
charislynne- Q-Tip
Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
AnimalLov3 - Earl


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

Hi again! You did Odysseus for me and it was so wonderful, do you think you might be able to do Penelope for me as well? Thank you! All of these ponified bettas are so amazing!



Cutie Marks: I think either an otter or a hummingbird is fitting to her personality. If that doesn't work then choose something you see as fitting. 
Eye Color: Silver
Personality Traits: Penelope is extremely sociable; I hardly ever see her swim around her tank unless I'm super sneaky about it. Any time she can see you she's right there at the front, wanting to know exactly what you're doing and demanding all your attention! She's very playful as well- she loves to chase fingers and launch herself out of the water if I take too long at feeding time. She's curious, intelligent, and gets just a little bit spastic when she sees I've come home.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Aww she's a little cutie I've added her to the list

Happyhobbit - Severus
rubinthebetta- Maggie
Elsewhere - Pigg
justmel - Patrick & Gema 
charislynne- Q-Tip
Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
AnimalLov3 - Earl 
TheTrojanBetta - Penelope


----------



## rubinthebetta

I can't wait for mine! I'm sure it will be perfect, as your art always is.


----------



## Indigo Betta

rubinthebetta said:


> I can't wait for mine! I'm sure it will be perfect, as your art always is.



Thank You


----------



## Elsewhere

GAH! Only two until mine! I've been waiting excitedly! XD


----------



## Indigo Betta

Severus has been ponified, hope you like  He's grumpy because he got caught in the rain ;-)


----------



## charislynne

well actually for the cutie mark, i think mine for my fish should be a q-tip


----------



## keepsmiling

These are all adorable! Maybe I will post mine when you get caught up.


----------



## rubinthebetta

I-I'm _next_? *stares at screen and eyes widen* Woohoo! I can't express how happy I am right now. :-D


----------



## Happyhobbit

Indigo Betta said:


> Severus has been ponified, hope you like  He's grumpy because he got caught in the rain ;-)



Oh my gosh, he's just.... SQUEEEE Thanks so much! I love his expression, that's just so him!!! I love this so much, thanks.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Maggie is done, she's taking a walk and wondering what kind of butterfly's fluttering by her ;-)

Cutie mark because she's cool and friendly, which equates to sweet in my book! 

Hope you like her :-D


----------



## shannonpwns

If you don't mind, I'd love one of my boy Troy too! 

Name: Troy
Eye color: whitish 
Personality: stubborn, picky
Cutie mark: I don't know....hmm...maybe a bloodworm to symbolize how picky of an eater he is!


----------



## Elsewhere

OH MY GOODNESS I'M NEXT! *Anxiously awaits AWESOME drawing*


----------



## Indigo Betta

Elsewhere said:


> OH MY GOODNESS I'M NEXT! *Anxiously awaits AWESOME drawing*


Here's Pigg :-D Cutie mark is an axe because you said he's murderous.

If any of you would like a high res version I've started uploading my pics on my Deviantart page: http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Elsewhere

I... I am speechless. This is one of the best things I've seen in my entire life. I LOVE IT! OMAHGODDNESS!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Elsewhere said:


> I... I am speechless. This is one of the best things I've seen in my entire life. I LOVE IT! OMAHGODDNESS!


Thank You! I had lots of fun with it

here's the list
justmel - Patrick & Gema
charislynne- Q-Tip
Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
AnimalLov3 - Earl
TheTrojanBetta - Penelope 
shannonpwns - Troy


----------



## rubinthebetta

Indigo Betta said:


> Maggie is done, she's taking a walk and wondering what kind of butterfly's fluttering by her ;-)
> 
> Cutie mark because she's cool and friendly, which equates to sweet in my book!
> 
> Hope you like her :-D


Oh my gosh! Thank you soooo much! :-D


----------



## LadyVictorian

OMG, do Phoenix please?










Name: Phoenix 
Eye Color: Red, body is purple blue and red wash. Hard to see the purple since her blue is iridescent. 
Personality: She's crazy wild and playful. She loves playing with lazer pointers and often time's plays 'hid n seek' with her Snail friend ghost.


----------



## Ceviche

name: Flash Sentry (I named him after the pony on Equestria Girls because of his color XD)
eye color: dark blue, or peach. Whatever color would look best 
personality: always excited, always hungry (he eats more than the average fish)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Patrick and Gema are done. Cutie mark for Patrick is a sponge because he lives in a Spongebob tank, Gema's is a gem for obvious reasons. Hope you like!
*
list*
charislynne- Q-Tip
Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
AnimalLov3 - Earl
TheTrojanBetta - Penelope 
shannonpwns - Troy
LadyVictorian -Phoenix
Ceviche-Flash Sentry


----------



## Happyhobbit

These are so awesome, Indigo. I'm still stalking this thread, just to see your creations.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Yay!!!! These are awesome!!!! >


----------



## Moonshine357

Could you possibly do Moonshine and Inferno? Moonshine should have something calm for his cutie Mark, like an ice cube or a snowflake because he's so laid back and chill. Inferno belongs to my three year old...if you could do something superhero like for his cutie mark he would think it was awesome.


----------



## justmel

Indigo Betta said:


> Patrick and Gema are done. Cutie mark for Patrick is a sponge because he lives in a Spongebob tank, Gema's is a gem for obvious reasons. Hope you like!
> *
> list*
> charislynne- Q-Tip
> Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
> AnimalLov3 - Earl
> TheTrojanBetta - Penelope
> shannonpwns - Troy
> LadyVictorian -Phoenix
> Ceviche-Flash Sentry



These are great! I almost missed it, been a rough couple weeks (we lost Gema and a few other girls) and this really brought my mood up. Going to hang it in my boy's room!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Name: Chester
Eye Color: sky blue
Personality traits: laid back but always comes to greet me, very loving
Cutie mark suggestion... maybe a blue heart!
*Please do not rush. If you don't have time please do not feel forced to do it.*
Here is a picture of Chester:


----------



## charislynne

yay i'm next!


----------



## Indigo Betta

justmel said:


> These are great! I almost missed it, been a rough couple weeks (we lost Gema and a few other girls) and this really brought my mood up. Going to hang it in my boy's room!


Glad I could cheer you up. If you'd like to print it, I've got a high-res version here;

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantar...-Gema-400659549?ga_submit_new=10%3A1379347206


----------



## justmel

Thank you. Just so you know, Jesse freaked when he saw his ponies. Once I helped him figure out who Patrick was & we turned to look at Gema, I pointed out her cutie mark & he knew right away it was his Gema fish.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Q-tip AKA Cotton Bud relaxing in a field :-D

Really happy that Jesse likes his pony fish! 

*list*
Fortissimo- Azula & Fortissimo
AnimalLov3 - Earl
TheTrojanBetta - Penelope 
shannonpwns - Troy
LadyVictorian -Phoenix
Ceviche-Flash Sentry 
Moonshine 357- Moonshine and Inferno
PeetaTheBetta- Chester


----------



## charislynne

wow! i love him! he's so cute thank you!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fortissimo the pony :-D

I'll be working on Azula next!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Amazing!


----------



## Tikibirds

Those are pretty neat 

I dont know what I would put for a cutie mark for sluggles


----------



## Indigo Betta

PeetaTheBetta said:


> Amazing!


Thank you ;-)



Tikibirds said:


> Those are pretty neat
> 
> I dont know what I would put for a cutie mark for sluggles


If you would like me to ponify Sluggles, I could choose a Cutie Mark for you :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Azula!:-D Fluffy Troll because you said he hid like a troll and coins for a cutie mark because trolls like collecting coins. Hope you like :-D


----------



## RowdyBetta

These are so cute! ^^


----------



## Indigo Betta

RowdyBetta said:


> These are so cute! ^^


Thanks


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I love them! I can't wait for Peeta...:lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Earl AKA Silver Stripe is finished. He's getting skittish of a bee.:-D


----------



## AnimalLov3

Indigo Betta said:


> Earl AKA Silver Stripe is finished. He's getting skittish of a bee.:-D


Oh my god!!!! That's amazing!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## shannonpwns

Wow, another great ponified betta, as always!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Wow these just blow me away...


----------



## Indigo Betta

AnimalLov3 said:


> Oh my god!!!! That's amazing!!! Thank you so much!!


You are welcome!!!!! I glad you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

shannonpwns said:


> Wow, another great ponified betta, as always!





PeetaTheBetta said:


> Wow these just blow me away...


aww thanks both of you!! I love to draw them for y'all :grin:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hi guys, Sorry for the huge delay in posting anything new, I've been REALLY busy  Fingers crossed I'll have a bit more time to get caught up with my drawing again









To begin with here's Penelope the pony. 

Humming bird for a Cutie Mark as requested and her name is Cutie Wing, after her cutie mark and friendly personality. Hope you like.

Feel free to carry on requesting, I like long lists to work on :-D


----------



## shannonpwns

How adorable!


----------



## keepsmiling

Can you make one of Frost? He passed away the day before.:-(
He was a good fish. Just had a rough go of it. Excess dragon scaling was making him blind. Then he got sick on me and poof, gone.
He was very active right up to the end. He loved flaring at his neighbor Indus.
Eyes could be whatever color you like. Thank you, whenever you have time.


----------



## TheTrojanBetta

I'm really sorry I only just saw this, it's been a busy couple days and the notification was lost amongst a slew of other e-mails. Penelope is absolutely adorable and that is the perfect ponification of her personality, thanks so much for drawing it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

TheTrojanBetta said:


> I'm really sorry I only just saw this, it's been a busy couple days and the notification was lost amongst a slew of other e-mails. Penelope is absolutely adorable and that is the perfect ponification of her personality, thanks so much for drawing it!


Its fine^_^ I'm happy you like it!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> Can you make one of Frost? He passed away the day before.:-(
> He was a good fish. Just had a rough go of it. Excess dragon scaling was making him blind. Then he got sick on me and poof, gone.
> He was very active right up to the end. He loved flaring at his neighbor Indus.
> Eyes could be whatever color you like. Thank you, whenever you have time.



Yes of course I'll put him on the list now I'm sorry he passed away:-(
*
List*
shannonpwns - Troy
LadyVictorian -Phoenix
Ceviche-Flash Sentry 
Moonshine 357- Moonshine and Inferno
PeetaTheBetta- Chester 
keepsmiling- Frost


----------



## Indigo Betta

Troy is finished, Cutie Mark is two Bloodworms ;-) Hope you like :-D 

Phoenix is next.


----------



## shannonpwns

Omg I love it! It totally captures his stubbornness! It would have been funny if his ribs were showing and he was emaciated hahahah. Thank you so much!!! I've been using these as my desktop wallpaper btw, they're so great.


----------



## Glory

can you do mine 
name: malibu
eye color: half blue/brown
Personality: timid, lazy, curious never flairs loves his bamboo


----------



## Indigo Betta

Glory said:


> can you do mine
> name: malibu
> eye color: half blue/brown
> Personality: timid, lazy, curious never flairs loves his bamboo



Sure! I just found him in your albums

*List*
shannonpwns - Troy
LadyVictorian -Phoenix
Ceviche-Flash Sentry 
Moonshine 357- Moonshine and Inferno
PeetaTheBetta- Chester 
keepsmiling- Frost
Glory-Malibu


----------



## Indigo Betta

shannonpwns said:


> Omg I love it! It totally captures his stubbornness! It would have been funny if his ribs were showing and he was emaciated hahahah. Thank you so much!!! I've been using these as my desktop wallpaper btw, they're so great.



Your welcome! Thank you I'm glad you like the so much!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Phoenix is finished. I've given her a beach ball for a Cutie Mark to symbolize her playfulness. In this picture she's playing with her snail friend.

Ceviche-Flash Sentry 
Moonshine 357- Moonshine and Inferno
PeetaTheBetta- Chester 
keepsmiling- Frost
Glory-Malibu


----------



## PetMania

Can you please do my little boy? 

name: Zeus
eye color: amber
personality: active, sweet, sometimes clueless

Sorry, I can't paste pictures into my posts. He's the salmon betta in my album


----------



## Indigo Betta

PetMania said:


> Can you please do my little boy?
> 
> name: Zeus
> eye color: amber
> personality: active, sweet, sometimes clueless
> 
> Sorry, I can't paste pictures into my posts. He's the salmon betta in my album



Okay I see him in your album

I'll add him now
*
Ceviche-Flash Sentry 
Moonshine 357- Moonshine and Inferno
PeetaTheBetta- Chester 
keepsmiling- Frost
Glory-Malibu 
PetMania- Zeus*

I think your avatar is really cute btw:-D


----------



## PetMania

Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Flash Sentry :-D Had fun doing this one. You said he has a good appetite, so I've given him a knife and fork for a Cutie Mark, as I'm sure you can tell, the background is a reference to Flash Sentry's Cutie Mark.


----------



## keepsmiling

Love that last one. They are all so cute. You are very talented.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

I love them all!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thanks!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Inferno, AKA Captain Inferno ;-) Hope you like!!!!!! Will be working on Moonshine next.


----------



## Moonshine357

That is so cute. I love it, thank you so so much. I cannot wait for preschool to be over so I can show my son.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Moonshine is finished, hope you like :-D

*PeetaTheBetta- Chester 
keepsmiling- Frost
Glory-Malibu *
*PetMania- Zeus*


----------



## keepsmiling

Lovely!


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

So cute! I can't wait for Chester!!!!


----------



## PetMania

You have talent! Great job!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Chester, Azure Heart. He's just come back from the fair and because he's a very loving pony, he's brought a balloon back for his friends  I've given Chester a blue heart for a Cutie Mark as requested. Hope you like ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling

So pretty!


----------



## Glory

omg chester is so pretty


----------



## PeetaTheBetta

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Chester, Azure Heart. He's just come back from the fair and because he's a very loving pony, he's brought a balloon back for his friends  I've given Chester a blue heart for a Cutie Mark as requested. Hope you like ;-)


Oh my! He is the BOMB, I can't thank you more! 


Sorry I didn't reply sooner.:|


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Frost, I've done him in the snow because of his name ^_^ Hope you like! Sorry it took a while.

Also thanks for you compliments everyone, I'm really pleased you like Chester so much PeetaTheBetta


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow, he is awesome. Is that a little tree with fruit or snow? It looks just like the tree I chose in a test the other day, which had nine choices. Thank you!


----------



## Indigo Betta

You're welcome:-D Yep its a tree with snow, strange coincidence that a similar tree came up in a test you took, wonder what it means, lol.

Remaining requests

*Glory-Malibu 
PetMania- Zeus

Wow* nearly finished, if anyone would like anymore, please let me know ;-)


----------



## keepsmiling

It was a personality test.I picked #5


----------



## Indigo Betta

Malibu is finished. A very curious pony he is exploring an old abandoned house, rumored to be haunted, but because he is also a very timid pony the tiniest thing can freak him out, like this spider which decided to drop down from the ceiling.

Cutie mark is his bamboo, which he loves!


----------



## keepsmiling

Adorable!


----------



## Glory

Omg so flipping cute i love it


----------



## Glory

can you do glory my other betta too? he is aggressive and territorial maybe for a cutie mark a firework because of his name.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Glory said:


> can you do glory my other betta too? he is aggressive and territorial maybe for a cutie mark a firework because of his name.


Sure! he's very pretty

List
*PetMania- *Zeus
*Glory-*Glory


----------



## keepsmiling

I would love one of Sultan also when you have time. He is now my only betta.
He is a halfmoon plakat, now a bit subdued since he has no betta neighbor. He still enjoys flaring at his new neighbors which are licorice gouramis.


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> I would love one of Sultan also when you have time. He is now my only betta.
> He is a halfmoon plakat, now a bit subdued since he has no betta neighbor. He still enjoys flaring at his new neighbors which are licorice gouramis.


of course!:-D

List
*PetMania- *Zeus
*Glory-*Glory
*keepsmiling*-Sultan


----------



## Glory

thank you )


----------



## Champion Betta

Could you do my betta? 
His name is Shasta.


----------



## Champion Betta

Ugh! Here is the pic


----------



## Champion Betta

let's see...


----------



## Champion Betta

There we go! It was funny because he will not ever flare at anything, but he flared when I took my photo! He's calm... Most of the time ;D


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'll love to draw him for you 

List
*PetMania- *Zeus 
*Glory-*Glory
*keepsmiling*-Sultan 
*Champion Betta*-Shasta


----------



## Indigo Betta

Champion Betta said:


> There we go! It was funny because he will not ever flare at anything, but he flared when I took my photo! He's calm... Most of the time ;D


Aww cute, he obviously doesn't like his photo taken ;-)

Anyways, here's PetMania's Zeus, Cutie Mark is a bolt of lightning and a cloud, because of his name.


----------



## keepsmiling

Very nice.


----------



## PetMania

WOW! He's amazing! Thank you so much =)


----------



## Champion Betta

Ok! Thanks, you are such a great artist!


----------



## bryzy

Wow these are awesome. Sadly all of my beta's have passed... when I get another I am gonna have you do one for me.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hey guys, :wave: 

Glory is nearly finished, just need to color his eyes.

Until I can finish Glory I'm going to start working on the next requests in my list. I'll need a little more detail first though, namely Sultan's eye color, and Shasta's eye color, also is there any particular personality traits you would like me to portray in their pony versions? 

Thanks! 

The list thus far ;-)
*Glory-*Glory* Very nearly done, need eye color*
*keepsmiling*-Sultan *Need eye color*
*Champion Betta*-Shasta *Need eye color and personality if required
*


----------



## Champion Betta

Ok Shasta's eye color is blue.. And he is calm but is very happy when he sees you.


----------



## Bailmint

Hi Indigo  are you still doing these?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Hi Indigo  are you still doing these?



Yes I am! so feel free to request:-D


----------



## Phantom Miria

This is an awesome thread! OP, you are a very talented artist :3 If I may inquire, I'd love to have a ponified picture of my betta, Clare.

*Eye color:* Dark Blue (almost black!)
*
Name: *Clare (named after the main character in the anime Claymore.)
*
Personality: *If I had to associate her to any pony it would 100% be Rainbow Dash. She is very nimble, agile, and fiesty if other girls try to get my attention but always excited to see me. She was my first betta and has survived extreme cold, sickness, over three different moves and has gone more than a week without eating before, she is really tough!!
*
Color: *Her body is a dark blue that transitions into darker turquoise scales, and her fins transition from the dark blue to dark red all the way to the tips. She has very long crowns for a CT female and they are always really spikey. 

*Cutie mark: *Definitely set on having her cutie mark being Clair's Claymore sword - http://alterdz.net/imgcache/410891dz.jpg





Whenever you have time, no rush :3 thank you so much for providing the community with awesome ponified fish


----------



## Bailmint

Ooo! Could you do Milo and Igneel for me?  I love your ponies!
Igneel:

























Milo:


----------



## Bailmint

Oops forgot the extra info XD

Name: Igneel
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Nice but doesn't let anyone stand in his way, likes company.
Cutie Mark: Betta Fish Flaring

Name: Milo
Eye Color: Orange
Personality traits: A little bit grumpy, independent.
Cutie Mark: A paint brush


----------



## bryzy

So... I'm gonna do these. I hope you can do three...









Name: Neptune 
Eye Color: Bright blue on bottom, black an top half
Personality: Energetic, and proud, always acted like a king.


----------



## bryzy

Name: Wonder
Eye Color: Black
Personality: Laid back, gentle, but nice, swam up to front of the tank when I walked in.


----------



## bryzy

I hope you can do three in one... that would be awesome.









Name: Cleopatra
Eyes: Brown
Personality: Shy, and very skittish. She acted like a queen around me though. 

For mine, can you do the ponies on top of the rainbow bridge? Like that place where fish go when they die...?


----------



## Phantom Miria

bryanacute said:


> View attachment 247410
> 
> 
> Name: Wonder
> Eye Color: Black
> Personality: Laid back, gentle, but nice, swam up to front of the tank when I walked in.


Aww, he/she looks a lot like my little girl Elly!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Glory, I've done him guarding his house since you said he's aggressive and territorial. Here's hoping Azure Heart doesn't come for a visit ;-)

His pony name is Fire Flower, as his firework Cutie Mark kind of resembles a flower.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Just a quick post to show the updated request list :-D

*List*
keepsmiling-Sultan (Nearly finished, just need to color the eyes)
Champion Betta-Shasta 
Phantom Miria- Clare
Bailmint- Milo and Igneel 
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra

Love doing these, thanks for the requests :-D I'll get to work asap ;-)


----------



## lexyfly

Could you do Bella for me?
Eye color: Dark Blue
Personality: Active, sweetie pie, Friendly, comes to front of tank when you walk in.
Cutie Mark: I am not sure you can make it up!


----------



## lexyfly

Sorry here is a pic of her


----------



## lexyfly

Oh for the cutie mark could you do a peacock feather??? I hope you are still taking requests!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I am!! I'll add her to the list right now*

List*
keepsmiling-Sultan (Nearly finished, just need to color the eyes)
Champion Betta-Shasta 
Phantom Miria- Clare
Bailmint- Milo and Igneel 
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra
lexyfly- Bella


----------



## lexyfly

YAY!!!! I cant wait to see her as a MLP!!


----------



## bryzy

Oh and for mine, could you make Neptune really big, Cleo normall size, and Wonder really small? Yah.


----------



## Indigo Betta

bryanacute said:


> Oh and for mine, could you make Neptune really big, Cleo normall size, and Wonder really small? Yah.


Sure! :-D


Here's KeepSmiling's Sultan, enjoying the rainbow that appeared after it finally stopped raining. Cutie Mark is a crown because of his name.


----------



## lexyfly

That looks great!!


----------



## keepsmiling

Awww..he is lovely! You are awesome and have a great imagination. You should make a book. Thanks


----------



## keepsmiling

lexyfly said:


> Oh for the cutie mark could you do a peacock feather??? I hope you are still taking requests!!


I love your avatar!


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> Awww..he is lovely! You are awesome and have a great imagination. You should make a book. Thanks


aw thanks, and your very welcome :-D


----------



## lexyfly

keepsmiling said:


> I love your avatar!


Thank you! I like it too! I love the bird on yours!


----------



## Champion Betta

Yay! I can't wait for my ponified betta!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bryzy

I am getting excited


----------



## Indigo Betta

Champion Betta said:


> Yay! I can't wait for my ponified betta!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your wait is over! :wink: 

Here's Shasta as a My Little Pony. Really pretty fish, hope I've done him justice :grin:

Cutie Mark is a Lotus Flower, hence the name I've given him. As you said he's very laid back I've done him resting by a lake at sunset. Figured that's how he would enjoy spending his time.


----------



## PetMania

Could you please do Snowbird, the pretty girl in my avatar? 

She's very adventurous and curious. Eye color: brown.


----------



## Champion Betta

So cute! Thanks, I love how he's relaxing :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

PetMania said:


> Could you please do Snowbird, the pretty girl in my avatar?
> 
> She's very adventurous and curious. Eye color: brown.


Sure! she's on my list now!:-D

*List*
Phantom Miria- Clare
Bailmint- Milo and Igneel 
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra
PetMania- Snowbird


----------



## PetMania

Thanks!


----------



## IndigoChild311

Can you please do Humphrey, he's in my photo album on my profile


----------



## lexyfly

What happened to my request?


----------



## PetMania

Another local Californian!!!!!

Anyways, Indigo does a really great job!


----------



## Glory

glory looks great thanks


----------



## Indigo Betta

lexyfly said:


> What happened to my request?


Oops, I copy pasted the list from a previous post and accidentally missed your name  I've fixed it now*.
List
*Phantom Miria- Clare
Bailmint- Milo and Igneel 
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra
lexyfly- Bella 
PetMania- Snowbird
IndigoChild311- Humphrey

I'd love to do Humprey for you Indigochild, I've added you to my list. Do you think you could give me a little more information to help me?
I need your fish's eye color and little bit of his personality. Also, do you have any Cutie Mark requests?


----------



## keepsmiling

Shasta is wonderful!


lexyfly said:


> Thank you! I like it too! I love the bird on yours!


Thank you. This is Pico my green aracari. Unless you were talking about the one I had previously. That was Holly my red fronted macaw.


----------



## dramaqueen

This sounds cool. Can you do Pablo, the one in my avatar? 
Name; Pablo
Eye color; black
Personality; loves to spread his fins out and show off.


----------



## Indigo Betta

dramaqueen said:


> This sounds cool. Can you do Pablo, the one in my avatar?
> Name; Pablo
> Eye color; black
> Personality; loves to spread his fins out and show off.


OK I'll add him to the list. 

*List
*Phantom Miria- Clare
Bailmint- Milo and Igneel 
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra
lexyfly- Bella 
PetMania- Snowbird
IndigoChild311- Humphrey
dramaqueen- Pablo


----------



## PetMania

Would it be too much to ask for Snowbird's cutie mark to be white wings?


----------



## Indigo Betta

PetMania said:


> Would it be too much to ask for Snowbird's cutie mark to be white wings?


Sure! I'll make her Cutie Mark white wings :-D
*
Phantom Miria* here's your Clare as a pony, hope you like her!


----------



## Phantom Miria

OMG!! That is exactly how I envisioned her you did a WONDERFUL job!!! I'm so glad you did it during nighttime with the moon in the background too and I LOVE the nickname you gave her!! I really love the bangs you gave her very unique for a (pony) claymore =p I can't thank you enough ^_^ Not sure if you did it or not but it looks like Nightmare moon is on the moon, awesome touch!! I love those little details


----------



## bryzy

I CAN'T WAIT FOR MINE!! Eeee


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hey guys, just a quick post to let you know I am still working on your ponified fish. I've been on a trip to London for a few days and forgot to bring my drawing equipment with me. Will go back to drawing when I get home. ;-)


----------



## lexyfly

Yay! Hope you had a great time in London!! I can wait to see my bella!!


----------



## bryzy

Did you happen to run into One Direction on your trip?


----------



## Indigo Betta

bryanacute said:


> Did you happen to run into One Direction on your trip?


No, afraid not. I went to London Zoo, and saw my first tiger which was awesome and their aquarium is fantastic. They have a really large tank dedicated to fish rescued from home aquariums. Seriously, they were huge, its amazing they were ever sold to people as pets.

Anyways. I digress, Bailmint here's your Igneel and Milo as ponies. Milo's Cutie Mark is a paint brush and Igneel's a flaring Betta, both are name after their Cutie Marks. Hope you like ;-)


----------



## bryzy

It is. They have the cichlids and other fish like it at walmart in those tiny tanks. It makes me mad how they treat the bettas.


----------



## Bailmint

Indigo Betta said:


> No, afraid not. I went to London Zoo, and saw my first tiger which was awesome and their aquarium is fantastic. They have a really large tank dedicated to fish rescued from home aquariums. Seriously, they were huge, its amazing they were ever sold to people as pets.
> 
> Anyways. I digress, Bailmint here's your Igneel and Milo as ponies. Milo's Cutie Mark is a paint brush and Igneel's a flaring Betta, both are name after their Cutie Marks. Hope you like ;-)


Its beautiful ;-; I love it so much DD


----------



## bryzy

I think I'm next!


----------



## JessicaCRS

Hi! Are you still making the Ponified Fish?  they look amazing!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

JessicaCRS said:


> Hi! Are you still making the Ponified Fish?  they look amazing!!!



Yes I'm still making these I'm working on bryanacute's Ponified Fish right now sorry i've been a bit slow 

if you would like one feel free to request!:-D


----------



## bryzy

When do you think mine will be done?


----------



## Indigo Betta

bryanacute said:


> When do you think mine will be done?



I'm still working on drawing it I haven't started coloring it yet. 
but it will hopefully be ready to post by Saturday or Sunday maybe!


----------



## JessicaCRS

Yay awesome! If it's no trouble may you make Albert into a pony? And take all your time, I understand ^.^

Cutie Mark: horseshoe (he loves Country music)
Name: Albert Fish
Eye Color: Black, for drawing not sure hehe C:
Personality traits: Hungry lol! Or curious
THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

JessicaCRS said:


> Yay awesome! If it's no trouble may you make Albert into a pony? And take all your time, I understand ^.^
> 
> Cutie Mark: horseshoe (he loves Country music)
> Name: Albert Fish
> Eye Color: Black, for drawing not sure hehe C:
> Personality traits: Hungry lol! Or curious
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


Sure! 

*List
bryanacute- Neptune Wonder and Cleopatra
lexyfly- Bella
PetMania- Snowbird
IndigoChild311- Humphrey
dramaqueen- Pablo
JessicaCRS-Albert Fish
*
I've put him on the list!!!:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Finally completed bryanacute's ponies, sorry its taken a while. 

They are taking a rest during their climb across the rainbow into heaven. Not sure if you can make it out, but at the end of the rainbow is a doorway.
Since you said Neptune and Cleopatra acted like a king and queen, that's what I've drawn them as. Wonder had a lovely personality and he became an angel, and I figured he would watch over them in heaven ;-)

Anyway, hope you like! :-D


----------



## bryzy

Thank you soooo much! I'm crying! Wonder she's gorgeous! They all are!


----------



## lexyfly

Oh yay!!!! Me next!!


----------



## charislynne

Can you do my fish?

Name: Kai
Eye color: Blue green
Personality traits: Playful, quiet


----------



## charislynne

i forgot the picture


----------



## Indigo Betta

bryanacute said:


> Thank you soooo much! I'm crying! Wonder she's gorgeous! They all are!


Your very welcome^_^



charislynne said:


> Can you do my fish?
> 
> Name: Kai
> Eye color: Blue green
> Personality traits: Playful, quiet


Yes I can

*List
lexyfly- Bella
PetMania- Snowbird
IndigoChild311- Humphrey
dramaqueen- Pablo
JessicaCRS-Albert Fish*
*charislynne*-*Kai *


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Bella, aka Cutie Bell, getting ready for her Christmas party.


----------



## lexyfly

She looks so great!!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Permania's Snowbird, I've drawn her as a Pegasus because of her name. I haven't given her separate pony name because Snowbird is so pretty I figured it works well as a My Little Pony name. Her Cutie Mark is a snow cloud.

Hope you like her!

I'll be working on IndigoChild311's Humphrey next.


----------



## PetMania

She's so beautiful!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## Indigo Betta

PetMania said:


> She's so beautiful!!! Thank you so much!


You are welcome :-D

Here's Humphrey enjoying a walk amongst nature, I've named him Spiky Locks, because his fins (mane and tail) are so spiky!

I didn't know his eye color so I've had to make a guess.

Hope its okay!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Pablo ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Not anyone's request but here's some random ponified South Park characters I did earlier and recently found on my hard drive ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Remaining Requests:
JessicaCRS-Albert Fish*
*charislynne*-*Kai

*btw I am still taking requests, if anyone would like a drawing just leave a request here


----------



## Phantom Miria

I'd just like to say you're drawings are beautiful and always well thought out and well drawn. I (and many others I'm sure) really appreciate the drawing you did for me. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for the community, its another thing that makes the betta fish community so awesome


----------



## Indigo Betta

Phantom Miria said:


> I'd just like to say you're drawings are beautiful and always well thought out and well drawn. I (and many others I'm sure) really appreciate the drawing you did for me. Thank you so much for taking the time to do this for the community, its another thing that makes the betta fish community so awesome


Aw thanks, I'm really pleased that you appreciate it so much :-D I really enjoy drawing, and ponified art is so much fun to do! 

Anyway here's Albert the pony enjoying some Country music! Just Kai to go now. If anyone would like to request please feel free to do so, I would like the practice.


----------



## charislynne

Yay! Kai's next!


----------



## Phantom Miria

If you are looking for work I would love to have Ely done


----------



## charislynne

I know Kai is next, but can I also have one of my sister's fish. A different one when you're done with everybody elses drawings.

My sister's fishes name is Moonlight. I is a halfmoon male, but she calls it a girl so could it be a girl?


----------



## Cassafrass1999

Wow, these drawings are very pretty! I love them. I know how hard horses or ponies can be to draw, so I am very impressed. They are very cute. ^_^


----------



## JessicaCRS

Albert looks perfect!!!! Thank you so much Indigo Betta, I lovd it :3 great art and creativity


----------



## Raezy

These are so cute. I'd love to have my fish ponified! :-D

Name: Dash
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Nosy (aka always in my face at the glass wondering what I'm doing), feisty, a huge explorer


----------



## Indigo Betta

Phantom Miria said:


> If you are looking for work I would love to have Ely done


I would love to do another one for you  I just need a picture of Ely and the usual details.

So here's the list 

charislynne - Kai *nearly ready *
Phantom Miria - Ely *need picture & details*
charislynne - Moonlight (yes I can make him a girl;-))
Raezy- Dash


----------



## Indigo Betta

Cassafrass1999 said:


> Wow, these drawings are very pretty! I love them. I know how hard horses or ponies can be to draw, so I am very impressed. They are very cute. ^_^


Thank You:-D



JessicaCRS said:


> Albert looks perfect!!!! Thank you so much Indigo Betta, I lovd it :3 great art and creativity



Your welcome! I'm glad you like it:-D;-)


----------



## Phantom Miria

Thanks so much Indigo Betta!! Here she is -





Name: Ellianya (she is named after one of my long lost friends :-()
Eye color: Dark emerald green
Personality traits: Ely always has the most beautiful well kept fins; she never gets nipped, is never mean or a bully but also gets along with everyone despite being a tad bit on the small side. She's always been kind of the outcast from the sorority on her own but its part of the reason I love her so much. She gets along with everyone but isn't a social betta, if that makes sense. Most of all she loves exploring the tank all the time! If I had to describe her personality in a few words it would be something like mischievous, independent, introverted, adventurous. 

Thank you so much Indigo! You're wonderful with ponifying bettas so I have no doubt she will turn out wonderful! ^.^


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Kai, or Joyous Wish playing quietly with a yoyo. You said he's playful so I've given him a kite for a Cutie Mark.

Hope you like!!!!;-)








*list 
*Phantom Miria - Ely
charislynne - Moonlight
Raezy- Dash


----------



## charislynne

I love him! Thank you!


----------



## Raezy

So cute.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Ely exploring the forest


----------



## Phantom Miria

Thank you so much Indigo Betta !! She is wonderful and I love you're creativity so much, you portrayed her great! I'm working very long days right now and every time I see her picture it brings a big smile to my face!!


----------



## PetMania

Indigo, would you be able to do a ponify of my goldfish?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Phantom Miria said:


> Thank you so much Indigo Betta !! She is wonderful and I love you're creativity so much, you portrayed her great! I'm working very long days right now and every time I see her picture it brings a big smile to my face!!


Thank you, I'm really pleased you like it so much. My inspiration for it was that you said she's quite introverted and enjoys exploring, so I figured she'd be the sort of pony to explore the woods and enjoy nature. Kind of similar to Fluttershy I guess ;-)

I really love drawing, it helps me to de-stress if I'm having a bad day, and it really makes me happy to know I made someone else smile with my work, so thanks again!  



PetMania said:


> Indigo, would you be able to do a ponify of my goldfish?


I certainly would  Do you have a photo I can copy from? And could you fill out one of these?

Name:
Eye Color:
Personality traits:
Cutie Mark: (if you have a specific request, if not I'll make something up)

Thanks! :-D
*
List*:
charislynne - Moonlight
Raezy- Dash 
PetMania- ?????


----------



## Sabina88

Could you do Kasai for me?

Name: Kasai
Eye Color: Red on the top and blue on the bottom 
Personality traits: Even though shes about the same size as the others, I always think of her as the baby in the sorority, she keeps to her self for the most part, but also has a inquisitive side especialy when it has to do with plants that she can go through/in
Cutie Mark: Rose and/or ivy
(Its a little hard to tell in her photo but shes what I like to call a red cellophane, just to give you a better idea, her back, head, and fins are solid red but her sides are see through but each of the scales edge also has red on it, so it looks like a regular cellophane with a red tint for her sides, if that makes sense, (hope this helps)


----------



## Sabina88

Ignore the last two pics, not sure why there still there lol sorry


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina88 said:


> Could you do Kasai for me?


Sure can I like her name I used to have a guppy with the same name.

*List*:
charislynne - Moonlight
Raezy- Dash 
PetMania's goldfish (waiting for photo)
Sabina88- Kasai


----------



## Sabina88

Really? that's cute 
Also thank you very much


----------



## nicolejayne

Can you do one of Cuddles please?

Name: Cuddles
Eye Color: Red-ish
Personality traits: Cuddles is cheeky, curious and often playful. He loves being read stories and can be quite shy
Cutie Mark: (if you have a specific request, if not I'll make something up)


----------



## Indigo Betta

nicolejayne said:


> Can you do one of Cuddles please?


yep

*List*:
charislynne - Moonlight
Raezy- Dash 
PetMania's goldfish (waiting for photo)
Sabina88- Kasai
nicolejayne-Cuddles


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Moonlight. I've done him as a girl as requested. He is a very pretty fish, I can see why your sister thinks of him as a girl ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Pablo ;-)


I'm so sorry for not checking in here before but he's beautiful!! Thank you!!


----------



## unicornturds18

Name: None
Age: Unknown
Gender: Girl


----------



## unicornturds18

Incase that doesn't work....
http://xxnico-di-angeloxx.blogspot.com/2014/01/fish.html


----------



## Indigo Betta

dramaqueen said:


> I'm so sorry for not checking in here before but he's beautiful!! Thank you!!


your welcome

*List*:
Raezy- Dash 
PetMania's goldfish (waiting for photo)
Sabina88- Kasai
nicolejayne-Cuddles
unicornturds18 - nameless


----------



## keepsmiling

Gorgeous new additions! I have one that is pretty like a girl. When you have time please?
His name is: Rayfin
Eye color:black
Personality traits: Sweet sweet sweet! His little fins just flutter away and he will come to greet you every time you go to his tank. 
Cutie mark: the sun


----------



## Indigo Betta

I love his colors he's on the list now

*List*:
Raezy- Dash 
PetMania's goldfish (waiting for photo)
Sabina88- Kasai
nicolejayne-Cuddles
unicornturds18 - nameless 
keepsmiling - Rayfin


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Raezy's Dash. Sorry for the delay, I found his coloring rather difficult  If you look closely you can see the blue flecks in his red coat.


----------



## Raezy

Aww, thank you! I love it.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Kasai, hope you like! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*:

PetMania's goldfish (waiting for photo)
nicolejayne-Cuddles
unicornturds18 - nameless 
keepsmiling - Rayfin


----------



## keepsmiling

Beautiful!


----------



## Sabina88

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Kasai, hope you like! :-D


Omg thank you 
I love it, it looks like a literal ponny version of her


----------



## charislynne

thank you my sister will love it!


----------



## PetMania

Sorry it took so long! 

Name: Bobbles Einstein
Eye color: Amber
Personality Traits: Shy, adventerous, and graceful


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Bobbles Einstein the shy genius. Hope you don't mind me adding that to his character, but with a name like Einstein I couldn't resist ;-) Really hope you like!


----------



## PetMania

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Bobbles Einstein the shy genius. Hope you don't mind me adding that to his character, but with a name like Einstein I couldn't resist ;-) Really hope you like!


Thank you so much! I absolutely love it! Fits him perfectly


----------



## Ravaari

Could I get one when you have the chance? :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ravaari said:


> Could I get one when you have the chance? :-D



Of course you can:-D just post a picture of the fish you would like Ponified and fill out these details
*Name:
Eye Color:
Personality traits:
Cutie Mark: ( if you have a specific request, if not I'll make something up )*


----------



## Ravaari

Name: Yuvon (Dovah, Brii, or Tey, together meaning Gold Dragon, Beauty, or Tail)
Eye Color: Gold
Personality traits: Super confident and cool (he's seriously like the fishy version of rainbow dash personality wise)
Cutie Mark: something fiery 

Lol, his catchphrase would be something like "Come at me, Bro!"


----------



## Bailmint

Hey Indigo! ^^ So, I got a new betta named Magnus, can you draw him?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ravaari said:


> Name: Yuvon (Dovah, Brii, or Tey, together meaning Gold Dragon, Beauty, or Tail)
> Eye Color: Gold
> Personality traits: Super confident and cool (he's seriously like the fishy version of rainbow dash personality wise)
> Cutie Mark: something fiery
> 
> Lol, his catchphrase would be something like "Come at me, Bro!"


I'll add him to my list.



PetMania said:


> Thank you so much! I absolutely love it! Fits him perfectly


You are welcome! :-D



Bailmint said:


> Hey Indigo! ^^ So, I got a new betta named Magnus, can you draw him?


I certainly can! Do you think you could fill out one of these? 
*
Name:
Eye Color:
Personality traits:
Cutie Mark: ( if you have a specific request, if not I'll make something up )


*Sorry progress has been a little slow on these recently, just want to let you all know I am still working on them. I'm currently working on Cuddles and he is coming along well! ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List:*
nicolejayne-Cuddles (Working on him now)
unicornturds18 - nameless 
keepsmiling - Rayfin
Ravaari - Yuvon
Bailmint - Magnus


----------



## Confishius

Name: Gallifrey
eye color: Gold
PT: such a tough guy on the outside, but super sweet and inquisitive on the inside
Cutie mark: heh, how about a TARDIS?


----------



## Bailmint

Oh yeah forgot about that xD
Name: Magnus
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Mysterious, Soft.
Cutie Mark: Angel Wings


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Cuddles, he was reading a bedtime story and fell asleep :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List:*
unicornturds18 - nameless 
keepsmiling - Rayfin
Ravaari - Yuvon
Bailmint - Magnus
Confishius - Gallifrey


----------



## Indigo Betta

unicornturds18's nameless Betta in pony form. I hope I've done her okay I found the photo a little difficult to make out. I'll be working on Rayfin next!


----------



## nicolejayne

Thank you so much! Cuddles looks amazing!


----------



## Indigo Betta

nicolejayne said:


> Thank you so much! Cuddles looks amazing!



Your Welcome!:-D


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

Could you do Rubin?


Name: Rubin
Eye Color: Red
Personality traits: Shy


----------



## Indigo Betta

RubinTheBettaFish said:


> Could you do Rubin?
> 
> 
> Name: Rubin
> Eye Color: Red
> Personality traits: Shy


Yep!:-D

*List:*
keepsmiling - Rayfin
Ravaari - Yuvon
Bailmint - Magnus
Confishius - Gallifrey 
RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's keepsmiling's lovely Rayfin playing in the candy colored sky ;-)

Hope you like!!!


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

All of your drawings are amazing! You must take a lot of time and thought for the names and cutie marks. How are you not hired to draw for My Little Pony?


----------



## Indigo Betta

RubinTheBettaFish said:


> All of your drawings are amazing! You must take a lot of time and thought for the names and cutie marks. How are you not hired to draw for My Little Pony?


Aw thanks, I'm still learning a lot about drawing especially coloring and I really appreciate the compliment, it really encourages me to carry on drawing when people like my work ;-) Doing My Little Pony art in particular is a lot of fun, I find it pretty addictive! :-D


----------



## Ravaari

I drew myself as a pony once. My friends started asking me to do it for them, but they didn't tell me anything like colors lol, so I haven't done them yet. If anyone would like me to try it with them, PM me the info.  My pony has this huge backstory that I think would make a great episode.


----------



## keepsmiling

He is very beautiful! I love his ankle bracelets..haha! Thanks so much!


----------



## keepsmiling

One more request please.
The beautiful Mantis
Personality-bold-showy
Eye Color-black
Cutie mark-Mantis{ether mantis shrimp or praying mantis you decide}


----------



## PoissonsMom

Can I still request one? I would love 2 see my CT ponified! Plz make me one?


Name: Poisson
Eye color: light gold with whitish specks
Personality: mellow (never flares!), likes attention, playful, smart (tricks!), a real ham...poses 4 pics! 
Cutie mark: If it's ok, I'll leave that up 2 u 
Thx in advance!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> He is very beautiful! I love his ankle bracelets..haha! Thanks so much!


Your welcome!

I've added Mantis and Poisson to my list 

*List:*
Ravaari - Yuvon
Bailmint - Magnus
Confishius - Gallifrey 
RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin
keepsmiling - Mantis
PoissonsMom - Poisson


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Yuvon, hope you like!

btw If anyone wants full scale versions of their ponified Betta's I've put the newest additions on my DA page


----------



## Indigo Betta

Link to my DA page If you want full size versions 

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/gallery/48603004


----------



## PoissonsMom

Thank u!! I can't wait 2 see my boy ponified!! :-D


----------



## Ravaari

Squee! Love love love it! Thanks a bunch :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ravaari said:


> Squee! Love love love it! Thanks a bunch :-D


You're welcome :-D


Here's Bailmint's Magnus, the mysterious and soft hearted pony befriending a mouse.


----------



## Bailmint

It's so beautiful! Thank you so much!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> It's so beautiful! Thank you so much!!


Glad you like it:-D

*List*
Confishius - Gallifrey 
RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin
keepsmiling - Mantis
PoissonsMom - Poisson


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Gallifrey imagining himself on well.... Gallifrey! ;-) Hope you like, this one was lots of fun to color.

If anyone has any requests, (could be any kind of fish) please let me know and I can add you to my list.

RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin
keepsmiling - Mantis
PoissonsMom - Poisson

Quick reminder, if you like you want full size versions of your pictures you can get them here;

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/


----------



## Tangeh

Ahhh I love MLP! And I love bettas! THIS IS THE BEST EVER. 

Your art style is really awesome and I'd love if you could do my fishy! <3

Name: Cortez
Eye Color: ...technically they're red like his body, but I feel like that's too much red. You can go with whatever.
Personality traits: Introverted, curious, moody. He's either dancing around the tank to greet you, or stubbornly hiding in his castle. **Note he has chronic SBD and sinks to the bottom. He can swim but it's more difficult for him. If you'd like to put your creativity to the test and do something with this, go right ahead!
Cutie Mark: Some sort of sword / spear / or knife? He was named after the skeleton boss "Cortez" from Paper Mario (who himself was obviously named after Hernan Cortes) and he used a lot of different weapons. Plus he was really sick and nearly died a few years ago, but was a super tough little fishy and lived (albeit was left with the SBD, but eh).

This picture was taken shortly after I got him, so he could still swim fine... ignore the fin rot, lol. It's in a link cuz I dunno how to make it smaller so it doesn't explode the board...

http://oi51.tinypic.com/2r77wk3.jpg


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

cant wait for mine :BIGhappy:


----------



## PoissonsMom

The wait is killing me!! ;-) I am soooo excited 2 see my boy ponified by u, u are very talented!! Thx!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Thanks PoissonsMom!!!

I would be happy to ponify your fish Tangeh :-D

*List*
RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin
keepsmiling - Mantis
PoissonsMom - Poisson
Tangeh - Cortez


----------



## Indigo Betta

Oops double post!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Rubin the shy little pony. Cutie mark is a cherry to match his red fur. Hope you like!


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

I love it, thank you
:thankyou:


----------



## PoissonsMom

IndigoBetta, I'm sad to say that Poisson crossed underneath the rainbow bridge :-( this afternoon... Could u plz add R.I.P (or S.I.P) as a memorial? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Bailmint

^ I'm so sorry, I loved Poisson, even though I never knew him I thought about him a couple times a week because I liked him so much. (< Creepy, I know.) SIP </3


----------



## Tikibirds

I dont remember if I asked for one of these or not. They are all awsome :-D


----------



## PoissonsMom

Bailmint said:


> ^ I'm so sorry, I loved Poisson, even though I never knew him I thought about him a couple times a week because I liked him so much. (< Creepy, I know.) SIP </3


Thank u... I think about him every day. I miss him, but I know he's finally at peace. As for u thinking about him a lot, it's not so creepy, lol... I'm sure we all have fave fish we've only known thru the forum  U know, there r several fishies in the forum that stand out 4 me as well!


----------



## Indigo Betta

PoissonsMom said:


> IndigoBetta, I'm sad to say that Poisson crossed underneath the rainbow bridge :-( this afternoon... Could u plz add R.I.P (or S.I.P) as a memorial? Thanks so much in advance


So sorry for your loss:-( yes I can do that



Tikibirds said:


> I dont remember if I asked for one of these or not. They are all awsome :-D


Thank you, I don't think you ever did ask for one, feel free to request one anytime you like


----------



## fleetfish

Can you do Kagrenac? 

Name: Kagrenac 
Colour: black body, with blue irridesence, golden yellow fins with blue and black streaked through. Black eyes.
Personality: Loves making big bubblenests and flaring at everything. 

Could he have a golden hammer or anvil on his rump? Thanks!


----------



## Bailmint

PoissonsMom said:


> Thank u... I think about him every day. I miss him, but I know he's finally at peace. As for u thinking about him a lot, it's not so creepy, lol... I'm sure we all have fave fish we've only known thru the forum  U know, there r several fishies in the forum that stand out 4 me as well!


Same, Poisson was always stood out for me. ^.^


----------



## Indigo Betta

fleetfish said:


> Can you do Kagrenac?
> 
> Name: Kagrenac
> Colour: black body, with blue irridesence, golden yellow fins with blue and black streaked through. Black eyes.
> Personality: Loves making big bubblenests and flaring at everything.
> 
> Could he have a golden hammer or anvil on his rump? Thanks!


I'd be happy to draw him for you :-D

*List:*
PoissonsMom - Poisson
Tangeh - Cortez
fleetfish - Kagrenac

Here's Petmania's Mantis, sorry for the delay in posting, his coloring was really complicated! Beautiful fish btw!


----------



## Bailmint

Last one I promise xD
Name: Atlas
Color: Metallic Blue (Green under light xD)
Personality: Lovable tough guy Cx


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Poisson getting used to his new wings, hope its a worthy tribute to him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
Tangeh - Cortez
fleetfish - Kagrenac
Bailmint - Atlas


----------



## PoissonsMom

Thank you IndigoBetta, this touches my heart deeply... I hope u don't mind if I use this for my profile pic! I absolutely LOVE IT!! It really captures the true essence of his younger days.... May Poisson always be at peace, now that he's crossed beneath the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Indigo Betta

Of course you can use it as your avatar, I'm just really pleased you like it :-D


----------



## fishyface323

What kind of betta is Breme? I mean the white and red one. He's lovely o___O jealous


----------



## Ghostie

OMG! More fish bronies! yes! I am not alone!


----------



## Confishius

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Gallifrey imagining himself on well.... Gallifrey! ;-) Hope you like, this one was lots of fun to color.
> 
> If anyone has any requests, (could be any kind of fish) please let me know and I can add you to my list.
> 
> RubinTheBettaFish - Rubin
> keepsmiling - Mantis
> PoissonsMom - Poisson
> 
> Quick reminder, if you like you want full size versions of your pictures you can get them here;
> 
> http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/


  thank you, he looks amazing! (I havent been on for a few weeks, thus the late reply)


----------



## keepsmiling

Indigo Betta said:


> I'd be happy to draw him for you :-D
> 
> *List:*
> PoissonsMom - Poisson
> Tangeh - Cortez
> fleetfish - Kagrenac
> 
> Here's Petmania's Mantis, sorry for the delay in posting, his coloring was really complicated! Beautiful fish btw!


I think you meant Keepsmiling's Mantis? Unless there are two...
He is awesome thank you so much!


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> I think you meant Keepsmiling's Mantis? Unless there are two...
> He is awesome thank you so much!



oops I don't know why I said Petmania yes I did mean to say Keepsmiling's Mantis, I'm glad you like him!:-D


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you


----------



## Sabina88

Would you mind doing another one for me?

Name: Hale 
Eye Color: As far as I can tell they are black or a supper dark blue
Personality traits: He is relatively shy and is kinda easy to startle, though he likes to have company, but once he sees a female, another male or his own reflection he immediately starts to flare and posture and wiggle to intimidate
(sorry for all the pics, its hard to get his color well in photos)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina88 said:


> Would you mind doing another one for me?


Certainly :-D He's a pretty little guy, I'll enjoy ponifying him!


List
Tangeh - Cortez
fleetfish - Kagrenac
Bailmint - Atlas
Sabina88 - Hale


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Tangeh's Cortez, I've drawn him in his castle as you said he likes to hang out there, I've given him red eyes with a mixture of purple (since I like purple;-)) He uses sticks to help him balance, since you said he has SBD, bless him! 

Hope you like him!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fleetfish's Kagrenac, you said he likes building bubble nests, so here he is blowing bubbles :lol:

Hope you like! 

List
Bailmint - Atlas
Sabina88 - Hale


----------



## fleetfish

Thank you Indigo! I love him


----------



## Indigo Betta

You're welcome. Thanks for letting me Ponify him. He's the first black fish I've ponified, it was really fun! :-D


----------



## Tangeh

OMG he looks awesome!! ^_________^ The castle was a nice touch (he's in there right now hahaha)! Thank you so much!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Rubin the shy little pony. Cutie mark is a cherry to match his red fur. Hope you like!


Oh my gosh, thank you so much! I haven't been online in ages, so I've been missing a lot. XD


----------



## rubinthebetta

rubinthebetta said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you so much! I haven't been online in ages, so I've been missing a lot. XD


I just realized there is another Rubin on this site....so please forget that last post. I am feeling very embarrassed now.


----------



## Bailmint

^ It's all good xD We all have those moments!


----------



## keepsmiling

Love them all! It would be cool to see a BIG picture with all of them frolicking around together...:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

keepsmiling said:


> Love them all! It would be cool to see a BIG picture with all of them frolicking around together...:-D


LOL it would have to be a really BIG picture :lol: According to the ponfied fish folder on my computer, I've ponfied 60 different fishes :shock:


----------



## keepsmiling

Wow..it must be neat to see them all together that way.


----------



## rubinthebetta

Indigo Betta said:


> LOL it would have to be a really BIG picture :lol: According to the ponfied fish folder on my computer, I've ponfied 60 different fishes :shock:


But still....it would be a *very* awesome picture. Depending on the program, you could probably just paste the individual ponies without their backgrounds into one big picture if you don't want to draw all sixty ponies.


----------



## Indigo Betta

After some delay here's Bailmint's Atlas. Sorry its taken a while I've really busy working on the Spring/Easter competition winner pics, (Still haven't finished them! :doh!

I copied his pose from the picture of your fish, just seems to really suit your description of his character. Lovable tough guy, to my eyes, he really looks it in the photo ;-)

Hope you like :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Checks list*

Wow only one to go!

Sabina88 - Hale 

Will really miss having fish to ponify, if anyone else would like me to ponify their fish, please feel free to ask on here.


----------



## Bailmint

Thank you so much! I love it!
You can ponify Avian if you want 
Name: Avian
Eye Color: Silver?
Personality traits: Quiet C:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Certainly! :-D Glad you are pleased with Atlas

BTW is the eye color okay? I had to make a guess. (Not too late to change it if its wrong)

List:
Sabina88 - Hale 
Bailmint - Avian


----------



## Bailmint

Yup that's the right color xD.


----------



## Pippin

Name: Victoria
Eye Color: probably purple.
Personality traits: E.G Grumpy, Quiet- Evil.


----------



## Indigo Betta

List:
Sabina88 - Hale 
Bailmint - Avian
Pippin-Victoria


----------



## Ravaari

Could I get one (or both together) of my baby bettas? They could be cute little blank flanks.  like the cutie mark crusaders lol


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ravaari said:


> Could I get one (or both together) of my baby bettas? They could be cute little blank flanks.  like the cutie mark crusaders lol



Yes you can have both together but I'll need photos of them:-D


----------



## Ravaari

This is Guppy  (unless she is a boy but I am convinced she is a girl so draw her as a girl I guess) and I will post a picture if ghost (my iPad wont let me put two pictures on one post)


Name: Guppy
Eye color: lighter gray
Personality: giggly, bouncy, fun 








She is sort of bloated in this picture but I am working on that, she is much better now.


----------



## Ravaari

Name: Ghost
Eye color: Dark gray
Personality: quiet, shy, nice 








She's sort of transparent so she is hard to see... (I'm not positive she's a girl, but you can draw her as one anyway  or a boy... Whichever you think will work)


----------



## magikb3anz

If you have room for one more, can you ponify Ash?
Name: Ash
Eye color: 3 quarters red with a blue quarter at the bottom. (both eyes are like this)
Personality: Hyper and not too aggressive but he will bite anything that moves O_O (including me XD) Other than that he's super friendly and always wants attention.
Here he is.

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=278530&stc=1&d=1390269872
http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281138&stc=1&d=1390607815


----------



## Indigo Betta

Ravaari said:


> Name: Ghost
> Eye color: Dark gray
> Personality: quiet, shy, nice
> View attachment 347642
> 
> 
> She's sort of transparent so she is hard to see... (I'm not positive she's a girl, but you can draw her as one anyway  or a boy... Whichever you think will work)


Will get to work on both your fishies ASAP. Sorry progress is a little slow, I am still working hard on Sabina's request, hope to have it finished within the week.



magikb3anz said:


> If you have room for one more, can you ponify Ash?
> Name: Ash
> Eye color: 3 quarters red with a blue quarter at the bottom. (both eyes are like this)
> Personality: Hyper and not too aggressive but he will bite anything that moves O_O (including me XD) Other than that he's super friendly and always wants attention.
> Here he is.


I would be happy to ponify him for you  Do you have any cutie mark requests?


----------



## Indigo Betta

List:
Sabina88 - Hale 
Bailmint - Avian
Pippin-Victoria
Ravaari - Guppy & Ghost 
magikb3anz - Ash


----------



## magikb3anz

No I don't have any requests 
You can give him whatever you like


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina's Hale, attempting to intimidate poor old Kasai :-D


----------



## BettaLover4life

Can you do two fish?
Name:Neptune
Personality:likes attention,self obsessed
Eye color: dark brown


----------



## BettaLover4life

Name : Winter
Eye Color: Dark Brown
Personality: Shy, Always Happy


----------



## dieselthedemon

wow you've been at this for a while and your art has really gotten a lot better since you started it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaLover4life said:


> Can you do two fish?
> Name:Neptune
> Personality:likes attention,self obsessed
> Eye color: dark brown





BettaLover4life said:


> Name : Winter
> Eye Color: Dark Brown
> Personality: Shy, Always Happy


Certainly 



dieselthedemon said:


> wow you've been at this for a while and your art has really gotten a lot better since you started it!


Thanks  That's why I want to keep the thread alive for as long as possible, so that I can continue to practice!


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
Bailmint - Avian
Pippin-Victoria
Ravaari - Guppy & Ghost 
magikb3anz - Ash
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Bailmint's Avian, hope you like him!!! Got a bit carried away with the purple in this one! 

Not sure how well it came out, but his Cutie Mark is a wing, because of his name!


----------



## Bailmint

;O; I love it so much <33333 Thank you! C: And the cutie mark was genius xD.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm happy you like it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Pippin's Victoria, sorry for the delay in posting, life seemed to get really busy!!! Cutie Mark is a pitchfork because she's evil, the Raven is her faithful companion. Hope you like!


----------



## Pippin

I love it! I like the raven. and they Cutie/Evily mark.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Guppy and Ghost BFF :-D Thought this one would be easy, I actually found it really difficult >_< I hope you like it and think it came out okay!

Its just occurred to me that Guppy's color is probably completely different now, please consider this a baby version of him!!! :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
magikb3anz - Ash
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter


----------



## peacock

That is sooooo cute!
Name moonshine
Eyes blue and red
Personality gets mad at nothing, desperate to get food.


----------



## Bailmint

Peacock you need a sample picture.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yes I need a picture but I'll put you on list for when I get one 

List
magikb3anz - Ash
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
peacock- moonshine needs picture


----------



## summersea

Oooo I love these! Would you do one for my newest boy?

Name: Rio
Eye Color: Black
Personality: Rio is part of my 29g community tank in my high school classroom. He loves everyone, fish or student! He is like a finned puppy dog the way he follows my student's movements or sits in the corner of the tank closest to the students to watch them.

Rio is a marble that is slowly changing color but here are some pics of him...

At the store but best shot of his head I have - 









After he had just settled in from the store but best side shot I have of him...









And here he is today, you can see the color is slowly spreading to his fins :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

I would love to ponify him. He's so beautiful I can just visualize him as a pony









List
magikb3anz - Ash (Nearly ready for coloring ;-))
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
peacock- moonshine needs picture
summersea - Rio


----------



## KFoster

are you still taking requests?? I could use a pony fish... or two... but I'll start with one  

Name: Winter
Eye Colour: well... he has black eyes, but you can make them dark blue 
Personality: Mischievous and playful


----------



## Indigo Betta

I am still accepting requests :-D

I'll add Winter to my list

List
magikb3anz - Ash
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
peacock- moonshine needs picture
summersea - Rio
KFoster - Winter


----------



## KFoster

Indigo Betta said:


> I am still accepting requests :-D
> 
> I'll add Winter to my list
> 
> List
> magikb3anz - Ash
> BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
> peacock- moonshine needs picture
> summersea - Rio
> KFoster - Winter


Yay! Thank you. I wouldn't mind one of Apollo too but I don't want to be too greedy. o.o


----------



## Fenghuang

Looking good, Indigo. These are so cute.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's magikb3anz's Ash, his Cutie Mark is a sun because of his bright personality ;-) Hope you like him!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Fenghuang said:


> Looking good, Indigo. These are so cute.


Thanks so much!


----------



## magikb3anz

OMG thank you it's perfect 
I really like it


----------



## dieselthedemon

please do my new boy Haru??

Name Haru
Personality, easy going/ laid back
eye color: blue
He has green highlights in his tail that you cant capture well in a photo
could you do a dolphin as his cutie mark


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
peacock- moonshine needs picture
summersea - Rio
dieselthedemon- Haru


----------



## KFoster

I think you forgot mine on the list?


----------



## Indigo Betta

KFoster said:


> I think you forgot mine on the list?


Oops sorry, fixed!

*List*
BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
peacock- moonshine needs picture
summersea - Rio
KFoster - Winter 
dieselthedemon- Haru


----------



## Indigo Betta

Neptune and Winter :-D

Sorry for the delay in posting, it took me twice as long to color two ponies!

DA link in case you are interested in a larger version. ;-)

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantar...inter-461976813?ga_submit_new=10%3A1403198510


----------



## KFoster

Indigo Betta said:


> Oops sorry, fixed!
> 
> *List*
> BettaLover4life - Neptune & Winter
> peacock- moonshine needs picture
> summersea - Rio
> KFoster - Winter
> dieselthedemon- Haru


*sigh of relief* 
Thanks


----------



## BettaLover4life

Thank you so much I think they love it!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaLover4life said:


> Thank you so much I think they love it!


You're very welcome, I had fun doing it :-D

Summersea's Rio, hope you like it!!!!!


----------



## summersea

Oh yes, I like it very much!! Yay!! Thank you!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

summersea said:


> Oh yes, I like it very much!! Yay!! Thank you!!



I'm glad you like it:-D heres the bigger version
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Rio-The-Pony-463895025


----------



## MusicBeam

Hi Indigo, I was wondering, are you still taking requests?


----------



## Bailmint

Could you have a pic of both Vivi and Kano together?
Name: Kano
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Lively, aggressive, territorial.









Name: Vivi
Eye Color: Just black xD
Personality traits: Friendly, outgoing, adorable.









Could Vivi be a pegasus and Kano be a unicorn?


----------



## Indigo Betta

MusicBeam said:


> Hi Indigo, I was wondering, are you still taking requests?



Hi :wave: Yes I am still taking requests.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Could you have a pic of both Vivi and Kano together?
> Name: Kano
> Eye Color: Blue
> Personality traits: Lively, aggressive, territorial.
> 
> 
> Name: Vivi
> Eye Color: Just black xD
> Personality traits: Friendly, outgoing, adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could Vivi be a pegasus and Kano be a unicorn?


Yes I can 

*List*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
KFoster - Winter 
dieselthedemon- Haru
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano


----------



## Bailmint

Ooh, also forgot, Vivi's full name is Vivian.
Thank you!


----------



## MusicBeam

Olympus
Color of his body and black pupil. He has crazy eyes lol
Curious, happy, explorer
(His body is silvery and his body is bronze)


----------



## Indigo Betta

MusicBeam said:


> Olympus
> Color of his body and black pupil. He has crazy eyes lol
> Curious, happy, explorer
> (His body is silvery and his body is bronze)



*List*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
KFoster - Winter 
dieselthedemon- Haru
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Winter, his pony name is Snow Tip after his name Winter and because of the white tips at the end of his tail and mane ;-) Sling Shot for a Cutie Mark because he's mischievous. Hope you like.


BTW I'm really sorry for the delay in posting new stuff, will try to pick up the pace a little!

Bigger version here http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Winter-467070449?ga_submit_new=10%253A1405015983


----------



## KFoster

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Winter, his pony name is Snow Tip after his name Winter and because of the white tips at the end of his tail and mane ;-) Sling Shot for a Cutie Mark because he's mischievous. Hope you like.
> 
> 
> BTW I'm really sorry for the delay in posting new stuff, will try to pick up the pace a little!
> 
> Bigger version here http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Winter-467070449?ga_submit_new=10%253A1405015983


He's amazing! And worth the wait thank you!!!! 

I was out of province so wasnt checking the site until now!
He's so cute thanks again!!!


----------



## Sabina88

I was wondering if you wouldn't mind ponyfiying my girl Rogue, and would you mind adding a SIP, I lost her today. Take as much time as you need, no rush 
Name: Rogue
Eye Color: Red
Personality traits: She was quite and tended to keep to herself but was always friendly and always came up to greet me with the other girls. For a betta she was pretty well mannered


----------



## Indigo Betta

KFoster said:


> He's amazing! And worth the wait thank you!!!!
> 
> I was out of province so wasnt checking the site until now!
> He's so cute thanks again!!!


You're welcome, I'm glad you like him :-D



Sabina88 said:


> I was wondering if you wouldn't mind ponyfiying my girl Rogue, and would you mind adding a SIP, I lost her today. Take as much time as you need, no rush
> Name: Rogue
> Eye Color: Red
> Personality traits: She was quite and tended to keep to herself but was always friendly and always came up to greet me with the other girls. For a betta she was pretty well mannered
> 
> View attachment 393578


Aww she looked like a lovely pretty girl, I'm sorry for your loss. 

She's on the list now
*
List*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
dieselthedemon- Haru *working on him now*
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue


----------



## Sabina88

Thank you Indigo Betta


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Are you still accepting requests? If so.. Can you do my Super Delta male and my Crowntail Male?

Super delta..
Name: Polaris
Eye Color: Black/abit of blue with a black ring aroung it.
Personality traits: Very active, loves to show his tail and loves to hang out on the surface.
(Can I have him as a Pegasaus? 







Crowntail
Name : -I had to change his name as I thought he was a female.. lol)
Eye Color: Black in the middle and light yellow with black ring around it.
Personality traits : A very violent boy. Naughty and also loves to show he tail alot, and flares alot! Impatient too >_<


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

Oh yes, Can you like place something between them? Or just have the crowntail block out Polaris, he's very violent and loves to bite.


----------



## Indigo Betta

dieselthedemon said:


> please do my new boy Haru??
> 
> Name Haru
> Personality, easy going/ laid back
> eye color: blue
> He has green highlights in his tail that you cant capture well in a photo
> could you do a dolphin as his cutie mark


Here's your fishy Haru Ponified! Hope you like him 

Link to DA version
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Haru-the-pony-470970475?ga_submit_new=10%3A1406418107


----------



## dieselthedemon

He's precious omg!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List* *update*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl CT Betta, Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

thank you so much Indigo! The ct betta is now called Liem  I hope the four bettas wont be too troublesome..heheh..


----------



## blue sky

can you do my betta?
rainbow
eye color: brown with black dot in the middle
personality traits: very friendly and gets exicited easily and does a head waving swim up and down dance
my profile pic:-D


----------



## blue sky

here is another


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List* *update*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow


----------



## Alaura123

could you do my boy Rocket?
Personality: Playful, Energetic, Loves attention, imitates some movements
Loves flaring at his lady ;D Loves showing off

Here is a pic ( I would suggest a firecracker as his cutie mark) xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List* *update*
peacock- moonshine needs picture
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket


----------



## BettaStarter24

Jasper
Personality: grumpy, especially if he isn't fed on time
Eye color: Brown with a yellow ring around his pupil









Castiel
Personality: Shy, but will nip your finger if you get too close and don't have food. 
eye color: blackish brown









Oliver
Personality: A real grump, flares at pretty much everything, always trying to show off. 
eye color: Half brown half blue


----------



## Bailmint

Oops I commented on the wrong thread xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List* *update* 
peacock- moonshine needs picture
Bailmint-Vivi and Kano 
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Today is this thread's first birthday so....

Happy Birthday To You, 
Happy Birthday To You, 
Happy Birthday Dear Ponified Fish Thread
Happy Birthday To You......... :cheers:

Bailmint's request is coming along well, finished Vivi and I've just started coloring her friend!


----------



## Bailmint

Happy birthday~Has it really been that long??

And yey! xD


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bailmint said:


> Happy birthday~Has it really been that long??
> 
> And yey! xD


Yep its really been that long, really doesn't feel like it, where on earth does time go? 

Anyway I've finished your fish Vivi and Kano. I've really started to run out of ideas for pony names, so from now on I will only name them if I have a really good idea or people request.

List:
MusicBeam-Olympus 
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Vivi and Kano link on DA
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Vivi-and-Kano-474137229


----------



## Bailmint

Aww that's so cute!!! I love it!!!


----------



## TripleChrome

If you are still doing these, can you do my three bettas? If you can't do all three, then you can choose whoever you want.

Summer
She is a, I guess you can say, playful girl since she likes to play in the bubbles of her airstones. She has brown eyes. If you want to, the cutie mark can either be bubbles or a sun. You can choose.









Scarlett
She is a dark red girl with lighter red fins (won't let me get any good pictues of her). She has a very quirky and curious personality, as she is curious about her surroundings. You can choose a cutie mark, and she has brown eyes.

Leo
He is a royal blue betta with light blue fins (you can hardly tell in the picture), and (I think they are the ventral fins), the ventral fins are red. He is a grumpy boy who will flare at almost everything except the camera. He has brown eyes, and you can choose a cutie mark.


----------



## Tinker144

If you have time could you do my Cosmo, please?

Name: Cosmo
Eye Color: Blue and black
Personality traits: Curious, playful.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've added the new requests to the list :-D
List:
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo

Here's MusicBeam's Olympus, he's an adventurous little pony, and has just hiked his way up a tall hill 

Hope you like!


----------



## MusicBeam

He is awesome! Thank you do much!


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

Are you still doing this? If so, I would love if you would ponify my fish!
Name: Scout
Sex: Male
Colour: Royal Blue
EDIT(Forgot personality)Personality: Docile, tough, curious, and brave. He was named after a character from TES V: Skyrim
Eye Colour: Amber/red


----------



## Indigo Betta

ArcticBeauty14 said:


> Are you still doing this? If so, I would love if you would ponify my fish!
> Name: Scout
> Sex: Male
> Colour: Royal Blue
> EDIT(Forgot personality)Personality: Docile, tough, curious, and brave. He was named after a character from TES V: Skyrim
> Eye Colour: Amber/red
> View attachment 416066


Yes I'm still taking requests:-D but you might have a bit of a wait.



List:
Sabina88-Rogue
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

Indigo Betta said:


> Yes I'm still taking requests:-D but you might have a bit of a wait.
> 
> 
> 
> List:
> Sabina88-Rogue
> BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
> blue sky - Rainbow
> Alaura123 - Rocket
> BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
> TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
> Tinker144 - Cosmo
> ArcticBeauty14-Scout


That's okay! I'm in no rush, so take as long as you need


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Sabina's Rogue, her Cutie Mark is a halo :-D Hope you like her! 
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Rogue-the-Pony-478136795?ga_submit_new=10%3A1409006923
List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, DoubleDubby, NightBlue.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout


----------



## Sabina88

Aww she's absolutely adorable  Thank you so much


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sabina88 said:


> Aww she's absolutely adorable  Thank you so much


You're welcome, I'm pleased you like it 


BettaLittleGirl I'm having trouble with coloring your ponified fish, I can't quite tell from the photo what color Liem is? I'm guessing he's got a black body? Could you possibly write me a brief description?


----------



## BerryBlue256

Would it be possible for you to do a big picture with all 6 of my bettas hangin out together?


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

well he has marbled ALOT... Right now you can do Liem and my 2 other bettas... SORRY FOR LATE REPLY!! XD I'll be posting Polaris's new color so you can continue with other bettas or my 3 XD


----------



## Indigo Betta

Okay, I've drawn Liem and Polaris together, so I'll begin working on Nightblue while I wait for the new pictures of them :-D Also np, your reply wasn't that late


----------



## Indigo Betta

BerryBlue256 said:


> Would it be possible for you to do a big picture with all 6 of my bettas hangin out together?



Yeah it should be, its a big request so it will take a long time so you'll have to be patient, but If you don't mind a very long wait go ahead and post their pictures


----------



## BerryBlue256

Ok thanks! Here's Navy
Sex: male
Color: navy blue (hence the name) and he has red ventral fins
Personality: Mr.ToughGuy, show off
Eye color: dark amber/brown


----------



## BerryBlue256

Name: Leo
Sex: male
Color: purple body. Pink fins and purple outline on the fins with some white. Red ventral fins.
Personality: calm, friendly, outgoing
Eye color: dark brown


----------



## BerryBlue256

Name: Snowflake
Sex: female
Color: her body is white with light blue spots. She has light blue and red fins. She has a blackish blue outline on her lips as if she were wearing lipstick.
Personality: friendly, curious, calm
Eye color: black


----------



## BerryBlue256

Name: Delia
Sex: female
Color: shimmery blue/purple body. "Rainbow fins" some pink, purple, blue
Personality: outgoing, bossy
Eye color: very light blue


----------



## BerryBlue256

Name: Raine
Sex: female
Color: dark blue body. Blue fins with a hint of red.
Personality: she makes sure that she's noticed. The queen bee. 
Eye color: dark brown/blackish


----------



## BerryBlue256

And last but not least! BerryBlue! The girl my account was named after. She used to be the color of a blueberry but she marbled into a pinkish purple color.
Name: BerryBlue
Sex: female
Color: pinkish purple body. Very very light blue fins with some red outlining
Personality: she's a sweetheart. Very friendly. 
Eye color: Amber brown.

Surprise me with the cutie marks!


----------



## TripleChrome

I had already posted three fish to do. My boy Leo, and girls, Scarlett and Summer. Is it OK if I post Zazu, my new boy I got at Walmart today? I'll post him just in case. And if you could, could you do my Leo and Scarlett together?

Name:Zazu
Color:Turquoise with red ventral fins
Eye Color:Brown
Personality:Calm/Timid. His neighbors at Walmart were flaring at him, but he wouldn't flare back.
Cutie Mark:I don't have any in mind. You can choose.


He doesn't have a picture. He won't let me take one. But hopefully that is a good description of him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've drawn Nightblue while I wait for the photos of Liem and Polaris. Have I got the right color for the eyes?

Thanks for the descriptions Berryblue I'll add them to the list :-D

TripleChrome I'll add you too.

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
blue sky - Rainbow 
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu

Wow :shock: The queue is getting really long ;-)


----------



## Indigo Betta

Blue Sky's Rainbow, hope you like her! :-D


----------



## blue sky

awww... thank you!
shes so cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta

blue sky said:


> awww... thank you!
> shes so cute!



You're welcome I'm glad you like her!! :-D

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
Alaura123 - Rocket 
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu


----------



## Tirianixie

Are you still doing this? 

Here's Tirian, my betta!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Tirianixie said:


> Are you still doing this?
> 
> Here's Tirian, my betta!



Yes i am 

Tirian's been added to the list

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
Alaura123 - Rocket * (nearly ready**)*
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

Name: Dahvie (after a singer from a band)
Eye color: black
Personality:Grouchy, but sweet and active.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

Name: Goober
Eye color: black
Personality: he is goofy and sweet


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've finished Rocket. Hope you like ;-)

ToniMarieHolka I've added you to the list, might be a long wait though because as you can see the waiting list has gotten rather long! :shock:

Will do my best to get everyone's drawings done ASAP. 

*As the list has gotten so huge and some people are having to wait such a long time to see their ponified fish, I've decided to space the requests out more.
In other words, unless you request for them to be drawn together, (interacting with each other) if you have asked for more than one fish, I will draw one of your fish than do someone elses and go back to draw your other fish later. Think this might be a fairer system as the ponies take quite a while to draw and some people are having to wait until several are drawn at once.*

Having said that I still love getting requests so please keep them coming :-D

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
Alaura123 - Rocket * (nearly ready**)*
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie


----------



## Alaura123

Thank you so much!!!! It looks just like him!! :-D
I have some other fish I would love ponified! I will post them later though, gotta get some updated pics.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Alaura123 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! It looks just like him!! :-D
> I have some other fish I would love ponified! I will post them later though, gotta get some updated pics.



OK post them any time you like;-) and I'm glad you like your pony!

heres the higher resolution copy

http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Rocket-the-Pony-483308987


----------



## BettaStarter24

Indigo Betta said:


> I've finished Rocket. Hope you like ;-)
> 
> ToniMarieHolka I've added you to the list, might be a long wait though because as you can see the waiting list has gotten rather long! :shock:
> 
> Will do my best to get everyone's drawings done ASAP.
> 
> *As the list has gotten so huge and some people are having to wait such a long time to see their ponified fish, I've decided to space the requests out more.
> In other words, unless you request for them to be drawn together, (interacting with each other) if you have asked for more than one fish, I will draw one of your fish than do someone elses and go back to draw your other fish later. Think this might be a fairer system as the ponies take quite a while to draw and some people are having to wait until several are drawn at once.*
> 
> Having said that I still love getting requests so please keep them coming :-D
> 
> List:
> BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
> Alaura123 - Rocket * (nearly ready**)*
> BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
> TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
> Tinker144 - Cosmo
> ArcticBeauty14-Scout
> BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out
> TripleChrome - Zazu
> Tirianixie - Tirian
> ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie


If it makes it easier for you you can do Jasper, Castiel, and Oliver together if you want or do them separately I don't mind either way.


----------



## ToniMarieHolka

BettaStarter24 said:


> If it makes it easier for you you can do Jasper, Castiel, and Oliver together if you want or do them separately I don't mind either way.


No rush thank you so much


----------



## Kiley320

I see you have many requests but if you get the time could you draw my Suko for me?  I am having some trouble posting a picture of him so I will try and set him as my profile picture.
Cutie mark: he is on the shyer side so maybe something that represents that?
Eye color- a very dark blue.
Personlity - he is on the shy side but has his moments of loving attention


----------



## Indigo Betta

Kiley320 said:


> I see you have many requests but if you get the time could you draw my Suko for me?  I am having some trouble posting a picture of him so I will try and set him as my profile picture.
> Cutie mark: he is on the shyer side so maybe something that represents that?
> Eye color- a very dark blue.
> Personlity - he is on the shy side but has his moments of loving attention


Certainly, I'll add him to the list right now ;-)

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
http://www.bettafish.com/member.php?u=135194Kiley320 - Suko


----------



## Kiley320

http://s1030.photobucket.com/user/K...Uploads/image_zpsdab56333.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 Hopefully this picture works.


----------



## Indigo Betta

It does :-D Thank you!


----------



## Kiley320

Okay good  sorry I couldn't get a better picture. He's a bit camera shy.


----------



## Alaura123

I came up with a request!!! :-D
So ok I would love it if Rocket and my veiltail Iris could be together, her winking, and him showing off to her, it would be sooo cute!

Here is Iris (I know you have already done Rocket, but if you need some info just tell me 

eye color: icy blue at the bottom and pink at the top
Personality: She is a piggy who will eat anything, and she really never gets scared or stressed, so she is pretty laid back. If I show her to Rocket they will literally go nuts, while she ignores Comet for the most part. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Alaura123 said:


> I came up with a request!!! :-D
> So ok I would love it if Rocket and my veiltail Iris could be together, her winking, and him showing off to her, it would be sooo cute!
> 
> Here is Iris (I know you have already done Rocket, but if you need some info just tell me
> 
> eye color: icy blue at the bottom and pink at the top
> Personality: She is a piggy who will eat anything, and she really never gets scared or stressed, so she is pretty laid back. If I show her to Rocket they will literally go nuts, while she ignores Comet for the most part. :lol:


Okay!! 

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for pictures) DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Castiel, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) *


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Castiel :-D Cutie Mark is an angel's wing


----------



## BettaStarter24

He's so cute!


----------



## Indigo Betta

List:
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for updated pictures of Polaris) DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Scarlett, Leo, Summer
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________


----------



## Indigo Betta

Summer and Scarlett  Scarlett is curious about the game Summer is playing on her DS, Summer is just trying to concentrate :-D

Hope you like!


----------



## Indigo Betta

DA links

Castiel
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Blue-Pony-486594552

Scarlett, Summer. 
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/What-are-you-playing-487189548


List
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for updated pictures of Polaris) DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish

Name: Flare 
Eye Color: light brown
Behavior: sweet and sometimes shy
Here's a picture


----------



## EmFishy

Name: Jareth
Eye Color: sea green
Personality traits: Showy and flashy, will start to beg and and follow fingers as soon as some one comes close. was actually named after Jareth from the movie Labyrinth (aka the goblin king)

i posted two pictures. his colors are hard to get. the first one is pretty close. except he has a lot of turquoise/green iridescence that you don't normally see well (the second picture shows the green really well. but i posted it for his tails. which were like that when i got him)


----------



## TripleChrome

Indigo Betta said:


> Summer and Scarlett  Scarlett is curious about the game Summer is playing on her DS, Summer is just trying to concentrate :-D
> 
> Hope you like!



They are so adorable. Thanks for the girls. (I won't bother you with my new girl I got Saturday).


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
BettaLittleGirl - Liem , Polaris, (Waiting for updated pictures of Polaris) DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________ 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth


----------



## Indigo Betta

TripleChrome said:


> They are so adorable. Thanks for the girls. (I won't bother you with my new girl I got Saturday).



You're welcome!! :-D and if you would like your new girl ponified too It wouldn't be any bother for me at all, but you would have a long wait..


----------



## Tirianixie

I didn't give any details on Tirian! So if you need them, here they are. 

Name: Tirian
Eye Color: Reddish with the slightest touch of turquoise
Personality traits: Dislikes bloodworms, likes to have staring contests and likes flaring.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl

im sorry that im slow in posting Polaris's new look.. but here he is!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaLittleGirl said:


> im sorry that im slow in posting Polaris's new look.. but here he is!
> View attachment 442073



Wow he looks like a completely different fish:shock:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Liem and Polaris. Hope you like :-D

Polaris is teasing Liem!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Indigo Betta said:


> Liem and Polaris. Hope you like :-D
> 
> Polaris is teasing Liem!



Sorry I need to do some edits on it, the picture will be back soon!


----------



## Indigo Betta

annnnd the picture's back 







http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantart.com/art/Wait-till-I-get-my-hooves-on-you-488864078

List
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
Tinker144 - Cosmo
ArcticBeauty14-Scout 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________ 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth


----------



## Indigo Betta

Not sure if anyone's still watching this thread since I haven't posted in so long but I've ponified Cosmo. I'll be working on the other requests now and will have them done ASAP. Hope you like 

Also Happy Halloween ^_^


----------



## BettaStarter24

I'll let you get through your current list but as soon as I get Dean and Sammy settled into their new tanks and their personalities come out more I'd like them ponified too but I'll wait till the list is a little lower.


----------



## Tirianixie

Thanks for doing this!  Can't wait to see it!


----------



## sweetbettafish

I would love it if you could do my HM Betta Prince. Here is a photo!


----------



## Tinker144

Wow, thank you!! It looks amazing!!!


----------



## sweetbettafish

A little bit about Prince. He is sassy, adorable, a beggar, and likes flaring at people.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Hi guys, sorry I haven't been replying to your posts on this thread, I've been really busy! Just wanted to let you know I'm still working on your requests and I'll be adding the new ones to my list. I've drawn Scout's outline and just need to color him. To the people who thanked me, you're welcome! ^_^


----------



## redheadlja

These are amazing hahaha.


----------



## Indigo Betta

redheadlja said:


> These are amazing hahaha.


Thanks so much, you are too kind!!!!!

..............

I've finished Scout :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

sweetbettafish said:


> I would love it if you could do my HM Betta Prince. Here is a photo!


List
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu 
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________ 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth 
sweetbettafish - Prince


----------



## sweetbettafish

That looks awesome!


----------



## TripleChrome

If you can, can you do my new girl that I got last month with Zazu?

Some info- She is white with teal/turquoise fins with white butterfly bands, and she has some dark blue marble spots. Her name is Shimmer.


----------



## Indigo Betta

sweetbettafish said:


> That looks awesome!


Thanks very much :cheers:



TripleChrome said:


> If you can, can you do my new girl that I got last month with Zazu?
> 
> Some info- She is white with teal/turquoise fins with white butterfly bands, and she has some dark blue marble spots. Her name is Shimmer.



Yep I can but I think I'll need a photo of her to draw her properly


List
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) need photo of Shimmer*
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * __________________ 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth 
sweetbettafish - Prince


----------



## TripleChrome

Indigo Betta said:


> Yep I can but I think I'll need a photo of her to draw her properly



Thing is, I have no internet at home, so I have to go to my area library just to get on the computer, as my internet got shut off. And I can't upload pictures of her right now, most likely for another month. But I do have an album of her on my page if those pictures will work.


----------



## FishWhisperer

Please do Derek! He is calm, fidgety, active, friendly and always swims in an infinity loop around the front of the tank. His eyes are dark blue with a light blue streak in the bottom of them.


----------



## Indigo Betta

FishWhisperer said:


> Please do Derek! He is calm, fidgety, active, friendly and always swims in an infinity loop around the front of the tank. His eyes are dark blue with a light blue streak in the bottom of them.


OK I'll put him on the list sorry for the very late reply



TripleChrome said:


> Thing is, I have no internet at home, so I have to go to my area library just to get on the computer, as my internet got shut off. And I can't upload pictures of her right now, most likely for another month. But I do have an album of her on my page if those pictures will work.



I think I can do her from the pictures in your album and your description, sorry for the very late reply


----------



## Indigo Betta

I'm sorry its taking sooo long I've been having computer problems

I am still working on your ponies and its all coming along well!!

*List*
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
BerryBlue256 - Six Bettas hanging out 
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) *
Tirianixie - Tirian
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth 
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek


----------



## Tirianixie

Yay!!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Finally finished BerryBlue's request. Had to shrink the picture in order to upload and it kind of messed up the resolution, but I'll upload a higher quality version to Deviantart ;-)

Really hope you are happy with it


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) *
Tirianixie - Tirian NEXT
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth 
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek


----------



## TripleChrome

If you need a better picture for Shimmer than what was on my album, here is one of her-


----------



## Tirianixie

That is sooooo cute!!!
I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## Flare The Betta Fish

Your drawings are so amazing can't wait for mine


----------



## BerryBlue256

I love it!!! It looks amazing! I couldn't be happier! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Greenapp1es

These look awesome! I think I'll add my name to the list. Callisto is my guy.

Callisto is alert, curious, and active...but completely non-aggressive. I can't get him to flare for anything! He's also a sweetie that wiggles a happy dance for me when I come into the room and will swim up to my corner of the tank if he sees my face looking in or if I put my finger up to the tank wall.

He's also a marble, so he's pretty consistently changed color. He's also active enough that he's hard to get a good picture of. Here are two that should give a pretty good idea as to how he's been looking lately though:


----------



## Poro

Lol I just made a post about naming my betta King Lunar.. after Princess Luna in the betta journal hahaa

Eye color: blue

He looks tough and puts on a brave face but he's actually a super scaredy cat xD And very shy as well lol


----------



## ArcticBeauty14

Indigo Betta said:


> Thanks so much, you are too kind!!!!!
> 
> ..............
> 
> I've finished Scout :-D


By Oblivion
He's so cool! 
Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Tirianixie's Tirian. Hope you like him :-D You said he likes staring contests so his Cutie Mark is a trophy with an eye on it


----------



## Indigo Betta

Flare The Betta Fish said:


> Your drawings are so amazing can't wait for mine


Thank you 



BerryBlue256 said:


> I love it!!! It looks amazing! I couldn't be happier! Thank you thank you thank you!


You're welcome, I'm really pleased you like it :-D



ArcticBeauty14 said:


> By Oblivion
> He's so cool!
> Thanks!


:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*
BettaLittleGirl - DoubleDubby.
BettaStarter24 - Jasper, Oliver.
TripleChrome - Leo, 
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) *
ToniMarieHolka - Goober & Dahvie
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Jareth 
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto
Poro - King Lunar


----------



## Tirianixie

That's awesome!!
Thanks so much!! It really looks like him! 
The cutie mark's funny  
*Thank you **Thank you **Thank you **Thank you **Thank you **Thank you 

*


----------



## Indigo Betta

I've finished DoubleDubby, hope you like :-D


----------



## lumiina

Your ponified drawings are beautiful!

If you don't mind adding me to your list, I'd love to have my betta ponified!

Name: Alexander
Eye Color: Orange
Personality traits: Adventurer, personable


----------



## lumiina

I'd like to add, he's so adventurous because he loves to explore his plants and gravitates towards the cats when they're looking at the tank instead of running away.


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Are you still taking requests?


----------



## Indigo Betta

I don't mind taking more requests but you'll have a very very long wait because I have so many requests right now

if you don't mind a long wait feel free to request


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

I'd like to request one for my betta, Siam  Here's a few pics of him.


----------



## Indigo Betta

WyomingBettaGirl said:


> I'd like to request one for my betta, Siam  Here's a few pics of him.



OK he looks like he'll be fun to ponify  

would you like to tell me some details about him? it helps me to decide what he'd be doing in the picture
I would like to know his* Personality,* his* eye color *and what *Cutie mark* you would like me to give him.


*Here's the updated list, with the new request*

*List*
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) *
Kiley320 - Suko 
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

Personality: Ornery, Outgoing, basically thinks he's the king of the house, flares at me whenever I walk by. 

Eye color: dark brown/black?

Cutie mark: oh lord... uhm a little setting sun? haha idk xD i never watched MLP enough


----------



## BluePancakes

Can you please do Totoro and Neptune?

Totoro:
Personality: Calm
Eye Color: Orange and Black 
Cutie Mark: Maybe bubbles?

Neptune: 
Personality: Aggressive
Eye Color: Black
Cutie Mark: Thunder Bolt 

The first picture is Totoro, and the second one is Neptune.


----------



## PurpleJay

Aw shoot- Sorry, IndigoBetta, forgot the personality thing for Indigo XD

Indigo:
Personality: Energetic, curious
Eye Color: (Dang I dunno how to explain this one) black with a really thin line of red and a tiny red dot
Cutie Mark: You can make this one up, I have no idea :I 

Also if you want more pictures of Neptune (The one which BluePancakes posted) and Indigo feel free to browse in my albums.


----------



## Alaura123

I know this will be a long wait but, my betta Comet is going to pass soon, and I would like him to be ponified as well 

He has brownish black eyes
He has always been laid-back, but always cheerful, he is quite a calm little betta but loves when people show him some love


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's the finished Suko, drawn for Kiley320.

Hope you like him! :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*
TripleChrome - Zazu & Shimmer *(Together) *
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune
Alaura123 - Comet


----------



## Kiley320

Thank you! I love it


----------



## Indigo Betta

TripleChrome's Zazu & Shimmer

heres the dA version
http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantar...immer-538784987?ga_submit_new=10%3A1433966596


----------



## Indigo Betta

Kiley320 said:


> Thank you! I love it



You're welcome! 
*


List*
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune
Alaura123 - Comet


----------



## Alaura123

Whoop!!! Cant wait!!! :3


----------



## TripleChrome

Indigo Betta said:


> TripleChrome's Zazu & Shimmer
> 
> heres the dA version
> http://candyfloss-unicorn.deviantar...immer-538784987?ga_submit_new=10%3A1433966596




Oh my gosh. They are so adorable. I love them. Thanks!


----------



## Nova betta

Do you have an opening?
If you do can you do my boy Patronus? 

He is very feisty, he tried to bite my finger when I picked up his cup. He is always looking for something to explore. He also eats his food really quickly. He also loves posing for pictures!


----------



## Alaura123

Omg I think I might have Patronus's sibling xD


----------



## Nova betta

maybe!


----------



## BluePancakes

For Totoro and Neptune, can you do them together?


----------



## Indigo Betta

Nova betta said:


> Do you have an opening?
> If you do can you do my boy Patronus?
> 
> He is very feisty, he tried to bite my finger when I picked up his cup. He is always looking for something to explore. He also eats his food really quickly. He also loves posing for pictures!


Sure! I'm sorry for taking so long to reply, he's on the list but it will be ages before I get to him.



BluePancakes said:


> For Totoro and Neptune, can you do them together?


 Yep 


*

List*
Alaura123 - Rocket & Iris* (Together) * 
Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune *(Together) * 
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus


----------



## Indigo Betta

My PC broke a few days ago and i've lost photoshop, I'm using a laptop right now but it doesn't have photoshop  I don't know when my PC will be fixed so it might be a long time before I can work on any of your requests...


----------



## BluePancakes

You don't have to do this request, but after you finish everybody can you do Raspberry? He is my new betta fish that I got a few days ago.

Raspberry:
Personality: Calm, Curious 
Eye Color: Black
Cutie Mark: Raspberry


----------



## Alaura123

That stinks 
I hope you get it fixed soon!


----------



## 0Bubbles0

Could you do my new halfmoon betta?
Name: Uranus
Eye color:cream/silver
Personality: Shy, calm
Cure mark: maybe planet or blue flower?
Thank you so much! You are an AMAZING artist!!!:wink:


----------



## 0Bubbles0

oops here's the pic:


----------



## Indigo Betta

Sorry for the long delay, my computer was attacked by a massive trojan virus but its back to life now

Bubbles and BluePancakes, the waiting list is quite long, but I'll do your requests ASAP


----------



## Indigo Betta

Alaura's request is finally complete, hope you like Rocket and Iris ponies


----------



## Indigo Betta

*List*

Flare The Betta Fish - Flare
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune *(Together) * 
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus


----------



## Alaura123

Awwwww thanks so much!!! 
This brings a huge smile to my face, and good memories of Rocket 
Iris makes a very cute pony as well :3 They are just too adorable! <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Flare 
*
List*
EmFishy - Xavier
sweetbettafish - Prince
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune *(Together) * 
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus


----------



## Indigo Betta

Alaura123 said:


> Awwwww thanks so much!!!
> This brings a huge smile to my face, and good memories of Rocket
> Iris makes a very cute pony as well :3 They are just too adorable! <3



You're welcome! I'm glad you like it :-D


----------



## BettaStarter24

Can I get Haku done? 

Eye Color: Black
Personality: He's a little spitfire, he will flare like nobody's business when he wants to but be the sweetest little thing at other times. 
Cutie mark: Not sure, maybe one of the soot balls from Spirited Away or something related to the movie. If that's not possible then you can choose.


----------



## Indigo Betta

EmFishy - Xavier


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Prince 
List
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune *(Together) * 
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus 
BettaStarter24 - Haku


----------



## TripleChrome

OK, so I know you have done my bettas before, Leo being one. Could you possibly do Leo again with my betta Buddy together with the letters SIP above each with the days they passed away, as they both passed away last month? Leo passed 11/11, Buddy passed 11/12. If you can, it would be great and the wait really wouldn't bother me. If so, Leo was dark blue (after coloring up since last time you drew him) with red ventrals, and Buddy was a pale skin-like color with pink ventrals and light blue fins. I don't have any pictures, sadly, since I got a new tablet after the last one broke and lost all the pictures I ever had of them. They both had brown eyes, and Leo had a fiesty personality and Buddy had the calmest personality you could think of for a male betta, if that helps any with cutie marks.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Poro's request King Luna.

Wishing everyone on Bettafish.com a very Happy Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Indigo Betta

TripleChrome said:


> OK, so I know you have done my bettas before, Leo being one. Could you possibly do Leo again with my betta Buddy together with the letters SIP above each with the days they passed away, as they both passed away last month? Leo passed 11/11, Buddy passed 11/12. If you can, it would be great and the wait really wouldn't bother me. If so, Leo was dark blue (after coloring up since last time you drew him) with red ventrals, and Buddy was a pale skin-like color with pink ventrals and light blue fins. I don't have any pictures, sadly, since I got a new tablet after the last one broke and lost all the pictures I ever had of them. They both had brown eyes, and Leo had a fiesty personality and Buddy had the calmest personality you could think of for a male betta, if that helps any with cutie marks.


Of course I can, I will do my absolute best on them. I'm sure no one will mind if I do your's next as its a tribute.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Glacier!

Cutie mark: Icicle, snoflake?
Eye Color: Blue/black
Personality: Energetic, loves to flare, knows he's pretty & shows it too.


----------



## Indigo Betta

ThatFishThough said:


> Glacier!
> 
> Cutie mark: Icicle, snoflake?
> Eye Color: Blue/black
> Personality: Energetic, loves to flare, knows he's pretty & shows it too.


I've added Glacier to the list 

List
FishWhisperer - Derek
Greenapp1es - Callisto, Neptune, Enceladus * (Together) * 
Poro - King Lunar
dieselthedemon - Seuss
PurpleJay - Indigo 
WyomingBettaGirl - Siam
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune *(Together) * 
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus 
BettaStarter24 - Haku
TripleChrome -Leo & Buddy working on now sorry its been so long my PC keeps breaking 
ThatFishThough - Glacier


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Buddy and Leo, I hope you like how it came out


----------



## TripleChrome

Indigo Betta said:


> Here's Buddy and Leo, I hope you like how it came out


It looks amazing. Thank you so much.


----------



## Greenapp1es

I've been largely quiet lately - but I see that my slot is coming up. You can change mine back to just Callisto - he's my boy that got me back into betta. I've had so many betta that putting a collage of them together would be insane, and Neptune and Enceladus are now swimming in the great rice patty in the sky. I'll try to get some current Callisto pics - he's a marble so he looks nothing like he used to!


----------



## Greenapp1es

Here's the latest from Callisto. He's hard to photograph and the lighting in his tank is awful, so this is him in sunlight (without his irids). His irids make up a huge amount of how he looks though, so he shimmers of of blue and green on top of his black\red base. He has some white\clear finnage too, which is hard to see in the photo. He is actually a double tail, but it's so full and bushy you can't see the tail split. He's still a very calm betta, and still a sweetheart.


----------



## Bettabirdlover

I love this! Do you think you could do my boy Finn? He is a white marble halfmoon and is so sweet. If you can't it's totally fine.


----------



## WyomingBettaGirl

I was wondering, when you do Siam's if you could add S.I.P. to it? He passed away this morning, sadly.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's derek for FishWhisperer, hope you like :-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

And here's Callisto wasn't sure about eye color so I guessed, can change if its wrong.

I will add the new requests to my list :-D


----------



## Scarlettfishes45

Oh I love your drawings! Could you do one of Pennelope? She's really sassy and energetic and loves attention. Here she is









Thank you!!! :-D


----------



## Scarlettfishes45

Oh and her eye color is brown.


----------



## Anniecat42

So cute! love ponies and bettas so this is perfect! I know you're probably super busy but if you can can you draw my boy Quartz? Don't worry if there are too many requests you can just skip mine if you're overloaded. He's a Purple/blue/white halfmoon betta.He's body's purple and white, though in the picture it looks blue, and his tail is blue and white. He's super energetic and quirky and speedy. He basically never stops moving, and when he does he finds some quirky spot to lay down :lol: Here's a picture:-D


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Siam. Hope you like 

I will add the new requests to my list but I'm afraid you'll have a bit of a wait.


----------



## BettaBoy11

Are you still doing requests? If so, can you do Pi, please?
He is an EXTREMELY grumpy fish, he flares at me almost every I go up to his tank. He loves his new Anubius, though. He's always sitting near or on it. He likes bloodworms and pellets but hates shrimp.
More pictures and details on perosnality in my album and journal.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Siam hope he's okay 

Sorry for the delay I shall add all new requests to my list, but you'll have a bit of a wait I'm afraid as it takes me a while to finish each picture.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Heres Indigo


----------



## Indigo Betta

And heres Seuss


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune (Together) Next
Alaura123 - Comet
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus
BettaStarter24 - Haku
TripleChrome -Leo & Buddy working on now sorry its been so long my PC keeps breaking 
ThatFishThough - Glacier 
Scarlettfishes45 - Pennelope
Anniecat42 - Quartz
BettaBoy11 - Pi


----------



## dieselthedemon

Hey indigo, would you like some help with requests? I've been doing a lot of practise with ponies lately and if you wanted some relief i could do a couple for you.


----------



## Bettabirdlover

View attachment 724138


Do you think you could do my Marble Half moon male, named Finn? 

If you can't its totally fine.


----------



## Indigo Betta

dieselthedemon said:


> Hey indigo, would you like some help with requests? I've been doing a lot of practise with ponies lately and if you wanted some relief i could do a couple for you.


Thats a very kind offer, I will take you up on that  I'm working on Totoro & Neptune and also Comet, so could you do Patronus please? #*576*

Thanks for the help. Oh do you like the job I did on Seuss? #*615
*


----------



## Indigo Betta

List
BluePancakes - Totoro & Neptune (Together) *(Started)*
Alaura123 - Comet *(Started)*
Nova betta - Patronus
BluePancakes - Raspberry
0Bubbles0 -Uranus
BettaStarter24 - Haku
ThatFishThough - Glacier
Scarlettfishes45 - Pennelope
Anniecat42 - Quartz
BettaBoy11 - Pi 
Bettabirdlover -Finn


----------



## dieselthedemon

Indigo Betta said:


> Thats a very kind offer, I will take you up on that  I'm working on Totoro & Neptune and also Comet, so could you do Patronus please? #*576*
> 
> Thanks for the help. Oh do you like the job I did on Seuss? #*615
> *


I love him!

I'll see what I can do, my internet got shut off so all I have is my phone right now >< I'll see about getting it done and somehow putting it on my phone to post!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Totoro and Neptune :wink3: Please click the below link for the picture Neptune and Totoro by Candyfloss-Unicorn on DeviantArt


----------



## MissLibby

Would you mind doing Alex? 
Eye Color: Blue
Personality: Shy, yet feisty and active when he wants to be. Very sweet and relaxed if he wants to be, but can be very nervous and skittish too. He is very unique.
Thanks so much! You're drawings are amazing.
Pictures:


----------



## BettaStarter24

@Indigo Betta. When you get to Haku will you please do him as a memorial? He passed away right before my birthday


----------



## Administrator

Bumping


----------



## Indigo Betta

Alaura123 said:


> I know this will be a long wait but, my betta Comet is going to pass soon, and I would like him to be ponified as well
> 
> He has brownish black eyes
> He has always been laid-back, but always cheerful, he is quite a calm little betta but loves when people show him some love


Alaura123 here is your long awaited pony Comet


----------



## Indigo Betta

[URL=http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/Willow579/media/Pictures/1st20Comet_zps42age3fx.png.html][/URL]


----------



## Indigo Betta

Bettabirdlover said:


> I love this! Do you think you could do my boy Finn? He is a white marble halfmoon and is so sweet. If you can't it's totally fine.
> View attachment 724138


Bettabirdlover Finn


----------



## Indigo Betta

MissLibby said:


> Would you mind doing Alex?
> Eye Color: Blue
> Personality: Shy, yet feisty and active when he wants to be. Very sweet and relaxed if he wants to be, but can be very nervous and skittish too. He is very unique.
> Thanks so much! You're drawings are amazing.
> Pictures:



MissLibby Alex


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaStarter24 said:


> Can I get Haku done?
> 
> Eye Color: Black
> Personality: He's a little spitfire, he will flare like nobody's business when he wants to but be the sweetest little thing at other times.
> Cutie mark: Not sure, maybe one of the soot balls from Spirited Away or something related to the movie. If that's not possible then you can choose.


BettaStarter Haku


----------



## Indigo Betta

BluePancakes said:


> You don't have to do this request, but after you finish everybody can you do Raspberry? He is my new betta fish that I got a few days ago.
> 
> Raspberry:
> Personality: Calm, Curious
> Eye Color: Black
> Cutie Mark: Raspberry
> 
> View attachment 579690


BluePancakes Raspberry


----------



## Indigo Betta

0Bubbles0 said:


> Could you do my new halfmoon betta?
> Name: Uranus
> Eye color:cream/silver
> Personality: Shy, calm
> Cure mark: maybe planet or blue flower?
> Thank you so much! You are an AMAZING artist!!!:wink:


0Bubbles0 Uranus


----------



## Indigo Betta

Anniecat42 said:


> So cute! love ponies and bettas so this is perfect! I know you're probably super busy but if you can can you draw my boy Quartz? Don't worry if there are too many requests you can just skip mine if you're overloaded. He's a Purple/blue/white halfmoon betta.He's body's purple and white, though in the picture it looks blue, and his tail is blue and white. He's super energetic and quirky and speedy. He basically never stops moving, and when he does he finds some quirky spot to lay down :lol: Here's a picture:-D


Anniecat42 Quartz


----------



## BettaStarter24

Indigo Betta said:


> BettaStarter Haku


Thank you! I love him!


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBoy11 said:


> Are you still doing requests? If so, can you do Pi, please?
> He is an EXTREMELY grumpy fish, he flares at me almost every I go up to his tank. He loves his new Anubius, though. He's always sitting near or on it. He likes bloodworms and pellets but hates shrimp.
> More pictures and details on perosnality in my album and journal.





Scarlettfishes45 said:


> Oh I love your drawings! Could you do one of Pennelope? She's really sassy and energetic and loves attention. Here she is
> 
> View attachment 740722
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! :-D





ThatFishThough said:


> Glacier!
> 
> Cutie mark: Icicle, snoflake?
> Eye Color: Blue/black
> Personality: Energetic, loves to flare, knows he's pretty & shows it too.





Nova betta said:


> Do you have an opening?
> If you do can you do my boy Patronus?
> 
> He is very feisty, he tried to bite my finger when I picked up his cup. He is always looking for something to explore. He also eats his food really quickly. He also loves posing for pictures!


----------



## Indigo Betta

*I'm taking new requests, if anyone would like a ponified fish, please post on this thread :grin2: Please note to keep things from getting out of hand I will only be accepting one request at a time.
*These are the details I'll need, and please try to upload as high quality pic as you can, so that I can draw the pony as accurately as possible

Name:
Eye Color:
Personality traits:
Cutie Mark Preference:
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony:


----------



## moodynarwhal

Ohh I'd like one please!

Name: Onyx
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Shy
Cutie Mark preference: I don't know, you can choose or leave it plain!
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony: Earth









If you're busy I totally understand  Your art is cool! Thanks!


----------



## Hyunjicho

Name: Lite
Eye Color: Brownish red
Personality traits: Outgoing 
Cutie Mark preference: A little lightning bolt
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony: Unicorn
This is so cool. I'd be really grateful if you could do one for me


----------



## RMKelly

I'd love one!

Name: Artemis
Eye Color: Black
Personality Traits: Friendly
Cutie Mark Preference: Bow and arrow 
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn: Pegusas


----------



## ThatFishThough

I loved it! :3 Looks just like Glacier.

Can you do Sam?

Name: Samurai (Sam) T. Fish
Eye Color: Blue/Glass/White-ish
Personality traits: Fiest,y Fiesty, Fiesty! Angry, Flaring, and will rip any fish that comes near his divided portion to shreds.
Cutie Mark Preference: Angry mark. Some type of red/fiery/thingy.
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony: Pegasai, please! <3


----------



## Indigo Betta

moodynarwhal - Onyx
Hyunjicho - Lite
RMKelly - Artemis
ThatFishThough - Sam

Thank you for the requests I'll enjoy drawing them :smile2:

To prevent long waiting lists, requests are now closed until I catch up


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Onyx, hope you like him ^_^ His Cutie Mark is a little onyx stone:wink3:

Will be doing Lite next


To prevent long waiting lists, requests are closed until I catch up


----------



## Amberjewel

Let me know when you're open again!!!


----------



## moodynarwhal

I love it! Thank you so much! The onyx for his mark was a good idea.


----------



## EmmaLuvsBettas

Hi! My name is Emma and this is Mr. bubbles. I was wondering if you could ponify him. Here's some info that could help you out. 

Name: mr. bubbles 
Eye color: Blue and black 
body color: black head, with a light blue shimmery body and blended into red fin tips.
Personality: he's very curious and likes to explore. But sometimes instead of being adventurous and exploring his tank, he wants to know what's going on on the otherside. He's very friendly and whenever someone walks into the room he swims up to the glass just to greet them. ?

I'm not sure what his cutie mark would be. Anything that would match his personality would be perfect!


----------



## Indigo Betta

EmmaLuvsBettas said:


> Hi! My name is Emma and this is Mr. bubbles. I was wondering if you could ponify him. Here's some info that could help you out.
> 
> Name: mr. bubbles
> Eye color: Blue and black
> body color: black head, with a light blue shimmery body and blended into red fin tips.
> Personality: he's very curious and likes to explore. But sometimes instead of being adventurous and exploring his tank, he wants to know what's going on on the otherside. He's very friendly and whenever someone walks into the room he swims up to the glass just to greet them. ?
> 
> I'm not sure what his cutie mark would be. Anything that would match his personality would be perfect!


Hi Emma, I'll happily ponify your betta for you however atm requests are closed, as I got really swamped before and people were waiting ages for me to catch up. Please could you watch the thread and request again once spaces are available?

Also if you could post a photo of your fish for me to copy? As high quality as possible please. Thank you :smile2:

To prevent long waiting lists, requests are closed until I catch up


----------



## Indigo Betta

Here's Lite  Hope you like him! ^_^


----------



## Hyunjicho

Ahhhh he's adorable! Thank you!


----------



## JumpingatSundown

Will this ever open again


----------



## Indigo Betta

RMKelly's Artemis  Hope you like how he turned out 
http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/Willow579/media/Artimis_zpszq0ywuvm.png.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Indigo Betta

....Annd last but not least ThatFishThough's Sam. He was sooo difficult to colour, hope I got it right



The thread is now open until I get enough requests :wink3:


----------



## RMKelly

Indigo Betta said:


> RMKelly's Artemis  Hope you like how he turned out
> http://s1313.photobucket.com/user/Willow579/media/Artimis_zpszq0ywuvm.png.html?sort=3&o=0


Thank you, thank you, thank you! She's perfect!


----------



## Indigo Betta

Corrected some errors on Sam :doh!:


----------



## Indigo Betta

RMKelly said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you! She's perfect!


You're very welcome :smile2:

_*Thread is officially open again*_


----------



## Platy lover

Indigo Betta said:


> *I'm taking new requests, if anyone would like a ponified fish, please post on this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note to keep things from getting out of hand I will only be accepting one request at a time.
> *These are the details I'll need, and please try to upload as high quality pic as you can, so that I can draw the pony as accurately as possible
> 
> Name:
> Eye Color:
> Personality traits:
> Cutie Mark Preference:
> Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony:


I'd love one please! Thank you!
Name: Keshet(Hebrew for rainbow)
Eye colour: Blue
Personality: He absolutely loves you, he's a camera hog, get super excited as soon as he sees you, but is scared of shrimp...
Cutie Mark: I don't really want a rainbow... so maybe a storm cloud with a few rainbow raindrops? You can change it if you think of tosmething better!
Earth, Pegasus, or unicorn: Unicorn or Pegasus


----------



## ThatFishThough

I've got another one for you! Thanks, BTW! 

Name: Ringo
Eye Color: Blue
Personality traits: Friendly, not shy, pig.
Cutie Mark Preference: Something valentines. And arrow, maybe?
Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony: Unicorn, please! 

I don't have pictures on my school computer, so I'll describe him. 

Ringo is a Dalmatian HMDT; he has a heart-shaped tail (even lobes) with a long dorsal fin. His body color is a peach-y pink with orange highlights, and his fins are true pink with white streaks and maroon/purple dots. His eyes are blue, and his gills are pink/red.

 Pictures to come!


----------



## Platy lover

Here's on of keshet, he's a double tail. His body is brown, but he has tons of teal-green irid all over.


----------



## BettaStarter24

Name: Maui
Eye Color: Brown
Personality traits: lil piss pot. Thinks he's very macho and tough.
Cutie Mark Preference: Probably Maui's fish hook from Moana or something similar to that. He's named after the character in the movie. 
Earth, Pegasus, etc Pony: your choice on that one. 

























Since I have a few done from my fish already feel free to do anyone who hasn't already gotten one done first if you need to. Also if you ever lack models ( ha ha right  this is probably one of the most popular posts I've seen yet) I have plenty of guys I'm sure would love to be ponified. 

Thank you so much again for the ones I have from you! All of those boys have since passed and its very nice to stumble upon their ponies in my trips through my picture folder on my computer.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Okay thats enough requests for now :smile2: I'll get to work on them.

Thread is closed until I get caught up.

Platy lover - Keshet
ThatFishThough - Ringo
BettaStarter24 - Maui


----------



## Indigo Betta

Keshet the pony, his Cutie Mark is a rainbow colored storm cloud ^_^


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaStarter24 said:


> Name: Maui
> Thank you so much again for the ones I have from you! All of those boys have since passed and its very nice to stumble upon their ponies in my trips through my picture folder on my computer.


You're welcome  Sorry I've slowed up a little recently, I still enjoy drawing whenever I get the time.


----------



## Platy lover

Indigo Betta said:


> Keshet the pony, his Cutie Mark is a rainbow colored storm cloud ^_^


That's amazing! Thank you so much! You did such a great job, I completely love him as a pony. Love the cutie mark too. Thank you again.


----------



## quangtan

That is so awesome, I love it! Thank you so much.


----------



## daigiaminh

Do you have any fish you would like me to ponify?


----------



## Indigo Betta

ThatFishThough said:


> I've got another one for you! Thanks, BTW!
> 
> Name: Ringo
> Eye Color: Blue
> Personality traits: Friendly, not shy, pig.
> Cutie Mark Preference: Something valentines. And arrow, maybe?
> Earth, Pegusas, or Unicorn pony: Unicorn, please!
> 
> I don't have pictures on my school computer, so I'll describe him.
> 
> Ringo is a Dalmatian HMDT; he has a heart-shaped tail (even lobes) with a long dorsal fin. His body color is a peach-y pink with orange highlights, and his fins are true pink with white streaks and maroon/purple dots. His eyes are blue, and his gills are pink/red.
> 
> Pictures to come!



I had guess a bit with him hope it's OK 
here you go


----------



## Indigo Betta

I will be doing BettaStarter's Maui now and then I will be taking more requests


----------

